# FaeryBee's Flock Photos // Ongoing Thread



## FaeryBee

*FaeryBee Flock Photos May 2 2016

Starting off with my favorite little "plus one"! 
Kylie 
The sun is in my eyes!

Sparky looking handsome

Geez, you're right in my face, Mom!

Why is she taking our pictures anyway?

Skipper said, "Fine, I'll pose if that's what you want"

Poor Scooter thought he'd been left out.

This is my distinguished look


Oh, you're back again?

How's this look, Mom?

Sorry, it's bed time now

If she won't stop we'll just have to ignore her

I'm getting awfully sleepy

Ahem, I do believe we are done now!

This looks like a good place for me to sleep

Not too bad but I could use a pillow

I'll prefer to sleep on my swing

Could you please stop disturbing me?

Goodnight everybudgie. See you next time. :
:sleep1:
​*


----------



## jrook

They just keep getting more gorgeous/////..... errr.. distinguished. Your boys are very photogenic. Kylie looks like a pup with his little face so sweet. Great photos and thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## StarlingWings

Aiii Deb, I never tire of seeing new shots of your flock  

Sparky looks very handsome in his shots, and his hilarious reclining on his comfy perch really gave me a laugh :laughing2: 

Skipper always looks like such a serious guy--I suppose a macho guy like him always has better things to do than pose for shots :laughing: 

As for Scooter, little fella is just so adorable, he melts my heart all fluffed up. 

Those are some wonderful pictures and I thoroughly enjoyed all of them. :thumbsup:

Night night, little budgies!  Tell Kylie I love him :hug:


----------



## fatmaguler

Oh my god! Those are some wonderful pictures that you've got! Your budgie's look a bit different than mine. Your's seem a bit larger in size comparison :laughing2: Quick question, Where did you get the swing that scooter is sitting on?


----------



## RavensGryf

Yay new pics of the FaeryBee Flock +1 ! 

Where are Kylie's sunglasses? Lol, the little sweetie 

Skipper sure has that manly distinguished look doesn't he? He was really posing for those pics! 

Sparky's choice of beds really cracked me up :laughing2: that was cute. I hope he actually slept in a more comfortable place! 

Scooter is always a little cutie. He has a 'baby face' to me lol. He's beautiful too in his markings, I love how heavily pied he is, with little blue tummy spots. 

The budgie flock is looking handsome as ever Deborah! Where are the lovies?


----------



## ReneBC

Thanks for sharing your wonderful friends with the rest of us!


----------



## Niamhf

Oh they're just so cute  

My heart had a little pang when poor Skooter thought he had been left out!

And Kylie is so handsome as always 

Thanks for sharing :Love birds:


----------



## Stranding

Hi FaeryBee,
These photos are wonderful!!!, just to drool over. Love all the stunning flock with special kisses for beautiful and funny Sparky! Peta has just interrupted to send some personal juicy yellow kisses from her and that she has a spare pillow if you can't provide one...


----------



## Pegg

Beautiful flock! And your +1 is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## aluz

How sweet, you got some stunningly beautiful close up shots of Skipooterky!!  It's great to see them relaxing while on their break from Peachy's masterpiece movie. It seems Sparky found a really interesting sleeping spot! 

It's great to see your boy Kylie enjoying his sunny day! Give him a big hug from me.


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee Flock*

Such Wonderful Pictures. It makes the heart go pitterpat!! Jo Ann:yellow face 2::hug::hug::hug::music::smiley-talk017:arty2::smiley-talk017::Love birds::Love birds:


----------



## Cody

Great pictures, I love the pictures of the 3 of them together. Skipper looks like royalty to me, his beautiful blue color looks like velvet. I can picture him in a blue velvet robe with a white collar, maybe I've seem him in a similar outfit in one of his many adventures.


----------



## shanebudgie

Faerybee absolutely gorgeous photos of your flock.that charming and incredible pose they give.I l8ve them all.always a pleasure to look at the budgie photos.Blessings my friend and thanks so much.


----------



## chirper

Gorgeous Flock


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jrook said:



They just keep getting more gorgeous/////..... errr.. distinguished. Your boys are very photogenic. Kylie looks like a pup with his little face so sweet. Great photos and thanks for sharing them with us.

Click to expand...

 Thanks Judy! 



StarlingWings said:



Aiii Deb, I never tire of seeing new shots of your flock 

Sparky looks very handsome in his shots, and his hilarious reclining on his comfy perch really gave me a laugh :laughing2:

Skipper always looks like such a serious guy--I suppose a macho guy like him always has better things to do than pose for shots :laughing:

As for Scooter, little fella is just so adorable, he melts my heart all fluffed up.

Those are some wonderful pictures and I thoroughly enjoyed all of them. :thumbsup:

Night night, little budgies!  Tell Kylie I love him :hug:

Click to expand...

 Thank you Sky! Kylie sends you puppy kisses. xxx



fatmaguler said:



Oh my god! Those are some wonderful pictures that you've got! Your budgie's look a bit different than mine. Your's seem a bit larger in size comparison :laughing2: Quick question, Where did you get the swing that scooter is sitting on? 

Click to expand...

A friend of mine made the swings for me. 
He no longer sells them but I've now made a thread in the Do It Yourself section explaining how they are done if you want to make your own. 
Grapevine Perch Natural Wood Bead Swing



RavensGryf said:



Yay new pics of the FaeryBee Flock +1 !

Where are Kylie's sunglasses? Lol, the little sweetie 

Skipper sure has that manly distinguished look doesn't he? He was really posing for those pics!

Sparky's choice of beds really cracked me up :laughing2: that was cute. I hope he actually slept in a more comfortable place!

Scooter is always a little cutie. He has a 'baby face' to me lol. He's beautiful too in his markings, I love how heavily pied he is, with little blue tummy spots. 

The budgie flock is looking handsome as ever Deborah! Where are the lovies?

Click to expand...

 Ahhh, the lovies were upstairs since we have "upstairs" and "downstairs" bird designations. I'll try to post some pictures of them soon. 



ReneBC said:



Thanks for sharing your wonderful friends with the rest of us!

Click to expand...

 My pleasure. 



Niamhf said:



Oh they're just so cute 

My heart had a little pang when poor Skooter thought he had been left out!

And Kylie is so handsome as always 

Thanks for sharing :Love birds:

Click to expand...

 I'm glad you enjoyed them, Niamh.



Stranding said:



Hi FaeryBee,
These photos are wonderful!!!, just to drool over. Love all the stunning flock with special kisses for beautiful and funny Sparky! Peta has just interrupted to send some personal juicy yellow kisses from her and that she has a spare pillow if you can't provide one...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ann!
Kisses to Peta from Skipooterky!



Pegg said:



Beautiful flock! And your +1 is absolutely gorgeous!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Pegg.



aluz said:



How sweet, you got some stunningly beautiful close up shots of Skipooterky!!  It's great to see them relaxing while on their break from Peachy's masterpiece movie. It seems Sparky found a really interesting sleeping spot! 

It's great to see your boy Kylie enjoying his sunny day! Give him a big hug from me. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana -- Kylie loved the hug and is sending you love.



Jo Ann said:



Such Wonderful Pictures. It makes the heart go pitterpat!! Jo Ann:yellow face 2::hug::hug::hug::music::smiley-talk017:arty2::smiley-talk017::Love birds::Love birds:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Jo Ann! :hug: :hug:



Cody said:



Great pictures, I love the pictures of the 3 of them together. Skipper looks like royalty to me, his beautiful blue color looks like velvet. I can picture him in a blue velvet robe with a white collar, maybe I've seem him in a similar outfit in one of his many adventures.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Cody!



shanebudgie said:



Faerybee absolutely gorgeous photos of your flock.that charming and incredible pose they give.I l8ve them all.always a pleasure to look at the budgie photos.Blessings my friend and thanks so much.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Shane. 



chirper said:



Gorgeous Flock 

Click to expand...

Thanks, chirper!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Hi. Guys Indigo here it's really nice of your mum to share your photos with us.. Deb your flock are gorgeous Beautiful and really cute to... Kylie you are adorable looks like you like spending time out doors.. I'd love to take you home with me... Thank you for sharing these beautiful pictures Deb. Indigo wants to know does peachy still play with his toy he sent him a while ago...


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks Lyn!

Peachy: Hi Indi! I thought you already knew I play with my toy EVERY day. 
It's one of my very favorite toys and I always think of you when I play with it. Thank you again. roud:
*


----------



## Jedikeet

*(Jedikeet as TV Commercial Announcer)

Ladies & Gentlemen, Boy's & Girls - It's finally here!:clap:...
*


FaeryBee said:


> *FaeryBee Flock Photos May 2 2016 - THE ULTRA DELUXE & DEFINITIVE EDITION!
> 
> First, let's all give it up for KYLIEEEE!:clap: Everyone's favorite Sheltie and K-9 Guardian of The Faeryflock captured in full Hi-Def glory! Don't ya just wanna cuddle all day against such divine coat of fur:loveeyes:
> 
> The sun is in my eyes! - and the sunshine of our eyes
> 
> Everybirdie's favorite Sparkling Golden Birdie SPARKEEEEE!:clap:
> Sparky looking handsome and yummy - just like a Twinkie cake to the eye!
> 
> Geez, you're right in my face, Mom!
> 
> Now let's get a drumroll (tip-tap-thump) for the One & Only...SKI-POOO-TEEEERK-Y:clap::clap::clap:
> Why is she taking our pictures anyway? BECAUSE SKIPOOTERY ROCKS!
> 
> Skipper always so Chipper & Dapper
> Skipper said, "Fine, I'll pose if that's what you want" - YES, we want Skip! We want Skip...
> 
> Poor Scooter thought he'd been left out. Awww:hug:
> 
> SO ACT NOW, FOLKS! This is the long awaited Definitive Edition, so pick-up your copy TODAY before they FLY off the shelves!
> 
> SPECIAL OFFER FOR TODAY ONLY: the first 100 callers will receive the very limited autographed copies signed by Skipooterky (with certificate of authenticity also included)...but you must act NOW!
> 
> To place your order, call 1-754-700-8759 (1-SKI-POO-TRKY). NOTE: This number is not toll-free. All major credit cards accepted.
> 
> This is my distinguished look
> 
> 
> Oh, you're back again?
> 
> How's this look, Mom?
> 
> Sorry, it's bed time now
> 
> If she won't stop we'll just have to ignore her
> 
> I'm getting awfully sleepy
> 
> Ahem, I do believe we are done now!
> 
> This looks like a good place for me to sleep
> 
> Not too bad but I could use a pillow
> 
> I'll prefer to sleep on my swing
> 
> Could you please stop disturbing me?
> 
> Goodnight everybudgie. See you next time. :
> :sleep1:
> ​*


----------



## FaeryBee

*:lol: I could just hear what I imagine you would sound like saying all that in a radio announcers voice.  
I wonder whose number you gave out... 

Skipooterky thanks you for all the accolades!*


----------



## Jonah

Awesome pic's Deborah. Everybirdie, and Kylie are looking wonderful, thank you for sharing with us...


----------



## SPBudgie

*Deb - it's always Wonderful to see your Adorable critters - words fail to describe the cuteness overload!  :loveeyes: :bowdown: :hug: :hug: :happy4: :love2::smiley-talk017: :happy4:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jonah said:



Awesome pic's Deborah. Everybirdie, and Kylie are looking wonderful, thank you for sharing with us...

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Randy! 



SPBudgie said:



Deb - it's always Wonderful to see your Adorable critters - words fail to describe the cuteness overload!  :loveeyes: :bowdown: :hug: :hug: :happy4: :love2::smiley-talk017: :happy4:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ollie! *


----------



## riotfox

They are all very pretty and distinguished looking birds. Kylie is so cute . Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tweetsley

Deborah! Your flock is so beautiful. :loveeyes:

Skipper is probably the fluffiest budgie I have ever seen. He is absolutely adorable. Actually, they are all very adorable. I might have to come and steal them! :evil:


----------



## Jedikeet

FaeryBee said:


> *:lol: I could just hear what I imagine you would sound like saying all that in a radio announcers voice.
> I wonder whose number you gave out...
> 
> Skipooterky thanks you for all the accolades!*


Just imagine my voice and delivery like the guy on these commercials, 




His name is John Moschitta, Jr., also known as "Motormouth". He was famous for his fast-talking Micro Machines toy commercials

The numbers of the hotline just correspond to the letters


----------



## FaeryBee

*


riotfox said:



They are all very pretty and distinguished looking birds. Kylie is so cute . Thanks for sharing!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Fox!



Tweetsley said:



Deborah! Your flock is so beautiful. :loveeyes:

Skipper is probably the fluffiest budgie I have ever seen. He is absolutely adorable. Actually, they are all very adorable. I might have to come and steal them! :evil:

Click to expand...

Aww, thanks, Alyssa. Not sure you could get past Kylie though. 



Jedikeet said:



Just imagine my voice and delivery like the guy on these commercials, 




His name is John Moschitta, Jr., also known as "Motormouth". He was famous for his fast-talking Micro Machines toy commercials

The numbers of the hotline just correspond to the letters

Click to expand...

 Naaaahhh -- I like THIS voice much better and this is more what I was imagining:




*


----------



## deriksen

Your birds are beautiful, and they seem to have so many cool toys to play with!


----------



## Jedikeet

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> Naaaahhh -- I like THIS voice much better and this is more what I was imagining:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, not bad and I'm sure Skipooterky would also expect the highest standard of spokesperson for their product


----------



## Jedikeet

BTW, just wanted to mention that these 3 photos are my favorites of this set. You all know that I just love the _puffy, round-headed_ look.

I was also wondering does Sparky always lean down on the perch like this when he's napping? It is so darn cute! Betty does this too and I've been wanting to take a photo of it but I've been unable to because she does this mostly at night when the lights are off, so I don't want to turn the lights back on to disturb their birdie sleep.

Sorry, it's bed time now

I'll prefer to sleep on my swing

Could you _please_ stop disturbing me?


----------



## FaeryBee

*This was the first time I'd seen Sparky napping laying down on the perch. 

It's usually Skipper that likes to lean so far forward he's almost laying down and sometimes he'll lie on his tummy on his hammock for naps.



​*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Aww - almost too adorable to Believe!!! :loveeyes:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*FaeryBee Flock Ongoing Thread*

*As many of you know, I have always been in love  with Jonah (Randy)'s budgies and wished they were mine.

Due to personal reasons, it seemed the royal budgies coming to live with Skipooterky would be to everyones' benefit.

And so ... 
:jumping: 
Randy has now kindly granted my wish!

To say I'm excited is a massive understatement. :laughing2:

Samara, Seffra, Soterion and Solomon 
(Safraterimon) 
are settling into their new home quite nicely. 
roud:

Samara and Solomon


Seffra and Soterion


:cobalt::green budgie::violet::albino:​*


----------



## RavensGryf

:jumping::jumping1::jumping::jumping1: Hi Safraterimon ! What lucky budgies! They've landed in the best new home! 

They are all such gorgeous birds!  Congratulations on the new additions Deborah!


----------



## Sachem

Oh wow Deborah!!! My goodness they are gorgeous! The colors are just brilliant. Very, very beautiful xoxo


----------



## Budget baby

Wow congratulations Deborah, You will have a stunning flock living at your home. I can imagine the lovely fun times ahead for all. great choice Randy.:green pied:


----------



## deriksen

They are beautiful budgies! Congrats on the entension of the family :green pied:


----------



## jrook

WOW!! That is an awesome surprise... very lovely and well cared for birds to join your boys! I hope you'll keep us posted on their adjustment and all.. congratulations to both Faerybee and Jonah..


----------



## Therm

Deb, I'm really looking forward to hearing how your birds do with some girls now in the flock. Girls always make everything interesting!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Randy How nice of you to give Deb your birds I know they will be loved and very spoilt.. I'm sure Debs flock will love there new friends...


----------



## justmoira

Oh wow, that's quite the announcement! I wish the best for everyone!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you all for your good wishes.

I'm truly blessed to have these budgies join the FaeryBee Flock!*


----------



## jean20057

*OMG yay! Congratulations on your new additions, Deb! I've always loved Randy's flock, and I'm glad they get to join yours! And now you have girls in your flock! I can't wait to see what excitement that brings!!!*


----------



## bluewing

That's fantastic!  They are very lucky budgies to have the opportunity to have the best new home, ever.

That being said, I also hope all is well with Jonah (Randy) that you should be rehoming his flock.

Awesome sauce to the new additions to FaeryBee's flock mates and congrats to Jonah, too, on making an excellent choice


----------



## Jo Ann

*Surprise*

The Creator works in amazing ways. These are among my most favorite blessings because everyone receives what They each need in Gods love.
Well done every birdy. Jo Ann:Love birds::albino:


----------



## Stranding

:clap::clap::wave::wave:That's just amazing news. So pleased for you Deb, can understand your huge excitement. The foursome are stunningly beautiful! Kisses to all from me!

I hope Randy is OK?


----------



## FaeryBee

*I've had daily contact with Randy since bringing Safraterimon home! 

Randy and Vickie are fine and attending to what is important at this point in their lives. :thumbsup:*


----------



## Stranding

Aaah! Thanks


----------



## aluz

Congratulations on your latest arrivals!! arty:
While it must not have been easy to reach that difficult decision, I'm sure Randy is quite pleased and relieved to know that his royal flock of 4 has found the perfect new home and family where they will be very happy and well taken care of.


----------



## Sachem

Jo Ann said:


> The Creator works in amazing ways. These are among my most favorite blessings because everyone receives what They each need in Gods love.
> Well done every birdy. Jo Ann:Love birds::albino:


I completely agree.


----------



## StarlingWings

Deborah, huge congratulations on adopting these royals and being able to add them to your own darling flock  

Safraterimon is certainly a very beautiful and charismatic flock and I'm so glad they're getting to live with you  

I still want Soterion, I mean, if you ever have to change their living arrangements again  eep: 

I can't wait to hear and see lots more of these cuties! :jumping:


----------



## RavensGryf

StarlingWings said:


> Deborah, huge congratulations on adopting these royals and being able to add them to your own darling flock
> 
> Safraterimon is certainly a very beautiful and charismatic flock and I'm so glad they're getting to live with you
> 
> *I still want Soterion, I mean, if you ever have to change their living arrangements again*  eep:
> 
> I can't wait to hear and see lots more of these cuties! :jumping:


Wait, no Star, I already have dibs on Soterion :laughing1:


----------



## StarlingWings

RavensGryf said:


> Wait, no Star, I already have dibs on Soterion :laughing1:


No! I was on the forums first, _therefore_ I met him first and _therefore_ I called dibs on him _before_ you even showed up so HA he's mine :nono: :undwech: :bowrofl:

Hehe, we can share him, maybe


----------



## eduardo

*Surprising change, but I am glad it has worked out for everyone involved. :thumbsup:*


----------



## shanebudgie

Wow congratulations my friend.they are so very beautiful .your flock continues to grow more.looking forward to many adventures from them all and more photos.lol your gonna have you hands full now and lots of love from your flock.I'm so happy for you .blessings always


----------



## FaeryBee

*Just to let you all know, (Star and Julie) Soterion and friends are being guarded by a very vicious Sheltie named Kylie! 

So don't go getting any ideas.

​*


----------



## Jonah

They look very content Deborah...

I can't imagine feeling more peace than I feel now knowing that they are with you and will be cared for and loved at the highest possible level. I owe a great deal to FaeryBee, JoAnn, and this forum in general, and I promise you all that you can be in no better place than on this forum, to keep your bird/pet ownership at the highest level possible.

Peace, and Blessing's to you all, enjoy your pet's and the the unconditional 
love they show to us very flawed human's....


----------



## RavensGryf

StarlingWings said:


> No! I was on the forums first, _therefore_ I met him first and _therefore_ I called dibs on him _before_ you even showed up so HA he's mine :nono: :undwech: :bowrofl:
> 
> Hehe, we can share him, maybe


Hahaha Okay that's fair. :laughing: We can fly him back and forth between CO and CA :laughing2:. Meanwhile Deborah is saying nope you can _never_ have him! Ohh look how adorable the 'guard' dog looks !!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Congrats on your new family members, Deb - how thrilling!*


----------



## jean20057

*As much as I would love to have Deb's newest additions, I think I may end up running off with Kylie instead!  I just love him! *


----------



## StarlingWings

I dunno if I can get past that guard dog, Deb--so perhaps we'll save the birdie-napping for another day  Is Kylie having a doggie vacation any time soon?   

Randy, I also know that your darling royal budgies couldn't possibly be in a better place :hug:

I do hope we'll still see you around here, and Shiloh, too :wf grey: :fingerx:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you all for your kind comments. :grouphug:
The newest members of the FaeryBee Flock are settling in nicely now.

We'll try to do an updated photo op in a few weeks time!*


----------



## Cody

How exciting, they are all beautiful, I just love Soterion. Can't wait to see the new adventures they will all be having.:congrats:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Here are a few pictures I managed to capture this morning.


Samara


Seffra


Soterion


Solomon
​*


----------



## Pegg

Super exciting!!! They're stunning! :loveeyes:


----------



## RavensGryf

I'm glad they're adjusting well . I can never get tired of seeing Safraterimon !


----------



## Therm

They are looking very content and happy, Deb.


----------



## Jonah

Look's like they are settling in nicely. Solomon still has a few pinnies I see but his tuft has filled in well. Look's like Samara has been losing some chest feather's. Wonderful pic's my friend...:hug:


----------



## SPBudgie

*The Royal Budgies are looking Splendid and Right at home in their new castle! :loveeyes: :bowdown::king::king::king::king::bowrofl: 
:yo:*


----------



## StarlingWings

It seems they've claimed their rightful place in their kingdom!  

I could never tire of seeing them, they are gorgeous  

Mallorn might have to come visit to see those of a "neighbouring kingdom"


----------



## Jo Ann

*Proud Papa*

:green budgie::clap::clap::2thumbs::hug::hug::music::cup::cup::tb::smiley-talk017:arty2::smiley-talk017::budge::budge::violet::violet::albino:Such a handsome crew, I know Randy is very proud of his little flock and Deb is in heaven with 4 more of Lindsey's special little babies to love.
Blessings,Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee

*The newest (and youngest) FaeryBee Flock Members

Springer






Slider






Blue Budgie Brothers





​*


----------



## jean20057

*Oh, I am just in love with your flock, and your newest 2 really have me in a state of envy, I must say! Beautiful pictures, Deb! It's good to see them settling in so well.*


----------



## Therm

I love these new budgies. Your whole flock are so lovely.


----------



## StarlingWings

They are absolutely stunning, Deborah!


----------



## NBCGLX

Our hearts are a bit broken, but it makes us really happy to know they've found such a great home and they're already getting the love and attention they deserve. And I'm sure they're loving being around other budgies...they always loved it when we played YouTube videos of budgies for them!! I look forward to following this thread to keep updated with pictures


----------



## FaeryBee

*


NBCGLX said:



Our hearts are a bit broken, but it makes us really happy to know they've found such a great home and they're already getting the love and attention they deserve. And I'm sure they're loving being around other budgies...they always loved it when we played YouTube videos of budgies for them!! I look forward to following this thread to keep updated with pictures 

Click to expand...

They've had a good first full day today. :thumbsup:
They've eaten their Roudybush Crumble, Zupreem Fruity Pellets and Herb Salad. Tomorrow everybirdie in the house is getting nice freshly made egg food for breakfast.

Springer and Slider have been chirping along to the other bird noises in the house as well as the (Solid Gold Oldies) music that I leave on for them all day on the music channel on TV.

I'll do my best to keep the thread updated with new pictures of everybudgie!

Best wishes!*


----------



## RavensGryf

They sure are beautiful Deborah, and are a perfect fit into your gorgeous flock! 

I think I can see in some pics that Slider is the sky violet one, while Springer is the cobalt violet?

I can definitely tell Skipper, Springer, and Slider apart at a glance now. They look totally different - I already know their distinguishing individual features .


----------



## merpirate

They are just all beyond beautiful!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


RavensGryf said:



They sure are beautiful Deborah, and are a perfect fit into your gorgeous flock! 

I think I can see in some pics that Slider is the sky violet one, while Springer is the cobalt violet?

I can definitely tell Skipper, Springer, and Slider apart at a glance now. They look totally different - I already know their distinguishing individual features .

Click to expand...

Thank you, Julie and you are correct:

Slider's mutation is Sky Blue, Double Factor Violet, Single Factor Spangle.

Springer's mutation is Cobalt Blue, Double Factor Violet, Single Factor Spangle.

Skipper is Sky Blue, Double Factor Violet, Single Factor Spangle



jean20057 said:



Oh, I am just in love with your flock, and your newest 2 really have me in a state of envy, I must say! Beautiful pictures, Deb! It's good to see them settling in so well.

Click to expand...

Thank you, Kristen. 



Therm said:



I love these new budgies. Your whole flock are so lovely. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Emma!



StarlingWings said:



They are absolutely stunning, Deborah! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Star!



merpirate said:



They are just all beyond beautiful!

Click to expand...

 Thank you *


----------



## eduardo

*Congratulations, Deb! You have a beautiful and healthy looking flock. I am sure the little rascals will keep you very busy too!*


----------



## Jonah

Great "S" names for your beautiful new boys. Quite the crew you have going though it is a bit "male" heavy...just saying.......


----------



## FaeryBee

*


eduardo said:



Congratulations, Deb! You have a beautiful and healthy looking flock. I am sure the little rascals will keep you very busy too!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Dee 
Yes, I am incredibly busy with all the budgies, lovebirds and Kylie. Since I love them and love caring for them, it works out just fine. 



Jonah said:



Great "S" names for your beautiful new boys. Quite the crew you have going though it is a bit "male" heavy...just saying.......

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Randy. Glad you like the "S" names. :laughing2:
Yes, it is "male" heavy but that's just fine. 
I promised Ted there would be no budgie breeding so I'm going to do my very best to ensure to discourage any eggs. *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Congratulations Deb - you Finally have a Budgie Baseball Team!!! :smiley-talk017:
I see Pedro as the owner:yo:, Poppy as the cheerleader:star:, and Peachy as the umpire:decision: (of course!)
Seriously, your new boys are Angelically beautiful, and it seems as if they have always been a part of your flock.
I Love them All!!! (And Toto, too?) And Kylie, too! :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Ollie,

I love the idea of the budgie baseball team! :thumbsup:
Thanks for your very sweet comments. :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Just thought of something deb you could also have your very own budgie soccer or cricket team or beach soccer something different.


----------



## jean20057

*They could play badminton, they wouldn't even need rackets!!! And just think of the theatrics of the game! How high they could hit it! Oh, the possibilities!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Slider being coy



Springer



Springer and Slider decided they were willing to hop onto my hand today to have a little snack of seed!

Slider - first to the food as usual!




I think that is exceptional considering they've only known me for three days now. roud:​*


----------



## Greyjoy

What an awesome family you have. I was so pleased to see you were able to take Springer & Slider in. I'm sure they will be very happy as you seem like an terrific mom!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Wow they are getting use to your hand already. Nice pictures Deb. They are cute.


----------



## jean20057

*That's incredible how fast they are coming to trust you! You'll have them partaking in Skipooterky's adventure's in no time!!!*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Aww - how Thrilling your new boys are already coming to you! (And no Wonder!...)*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Greyjoy said:



What an awesome family you have. I was so pleased to see you were able to take Springer & Slider in. I'm sure they will be very happy as you seem like an terrific mom!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kristina! 



LynandIndigo said:



Wow they are getting use to your hand already. Nice pictures Deb. They are cute.

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn roud:



jean20057 said:



That's incredible how fast they are coming to trust you! You'll have them partaking in Skipooterky's adventure's in no time!!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kristen



SPBudgie said:



Aww - how Thrilling your new boys are already coming to you! (And no Wonder!...)

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie -- I think they just wanted the seed though. *


----------



## RavensGryf

That's great so soon! Who cares if it's only for seed  they'll come to like you for you soon enough I'm sure .


----------



## StarlingWings

Deborah, how lovely that the boys are getting to know you already!  

Lovely pictures of Spider


----------



## FaeryBee

*

June 9, 2016

Clockwise from upper left:
Solomon, Seffra, Soterion, Samara


Skipper


Scooter


Sparky


Samara 
Looking and feeling pretty rough - this molt seems to be taking a real toll on her. 


Seffra


Soterion


Solomon


Springer


Slider


Sparky


Solomon and Skipper


Springer and Sparky


Solomon and Seffra


Sparky, Slider and Scooter


Soterion and Scooter


Springer and Scooter


Skipper and Soterion
​*


----------



## RavensGryf

Thank you Deborah for treating us to such adorable (and gorgeous) new pics of your budgie flock! 

It's so nice that all have such great personalities and are getting along well, making new friends . I especially love the 15th pic where it looks like Sparky really likes Slider  so cute. It will be interesting to see what bff friendships develop over time!

I hope Samara gets over her molt quickly. I know she has a great mom to pamper her through .


----------



## Jedikeet

_Sigh_, all I can is...what else can you possibly ask for in life? The new Faeryflock is the Royal Flush of all flocks:2thumbs:


----------



## aluz

It's remarkable how well your latest arrivals have settled in and how sweet is it to see the SpiderBirdies already eating from your hand! 
I loved this latest set of pics (especially your Sparky's incredibly cute cheeks on his solo pic) and hopefully very soon Samara will feel better from her moult.


----------



## SPBudgie

*


Jedikeet said:



Sigh, all I can is...what else can you possibly ask for in life? The new Faeryflock is the Royal Flush of all flocks:2thumbs:

Click to expand...

 My sentiments EXACTLY!!! :yo:*


----------



## jean20057

*


Jedikeet said:



Sigh, all I can is...what else can you possibly ask for in life? The new Faeryflock is the Royal Flush of all flocks:2thumbs:

Click to expand...

I literally could not have said it better myself!!!

Deb your flock is just stunning. I must say that you are doing well with supplying me for my picture habit! I'm just in love with you flock. 

And not sure I've said this yet, but thank God for you taking in these budgies when they needed it most, and without even a second thought. Most people would have to him haw around about it knowing they were able to do it. But you are so good, and kind, and just a wonderful person. These birdies couldn't find a better home than the one they found with you. Congratulations on your 6 "new" arrivals, and your 9 beautiful budgies, and of course the wonderful home you've provided them!!!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Beautiful photos of 9 cute and adorable budgies...


----------



## karkarkar

Your budgies are beautiful ! *-*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


RavensGryf said:



That's great so soon! Who cares if it's only for seed  they'll come to like you for you soon enough I'm sure .
Thank you Deborah for treating us to such adorable (and gorgeous) new pics of your budgie flock! 

It's so nice that all have such great personalities and are getting along well, making new friends . I especially love the 15th pic where it looks like Sparky really likes Slider  so cute. It will be interesting to see what bff friendships develop over time!

I hope Samara gets over her molt quickly. I know she has a great mom to pamper her through .

Click to expand...

Thanks, Julie!

It's been very interesting with the new birds here.

Skipper is quite enamored of Springer and Slider which I can only assume is because they look like him. What isn't so great is the three of them keep ganging up on Sparky during out-of-cage time. 

I guess now that Skipper has seen birds that look like him, he no longer thinks Sparky's beautiful yellow is "acceptable". I feel bad for Sparky because he's such a sweet boy and I've had him longer than any of the others.

Additionally, Scooter and Soterion are very drawn to one another. Again, I assume it is because their coloring is quite similar.

Samara is having a really rough molt and spends the majority of her time sitting all fluffed up looking miserable, poor girl. She eats well, poops normally and loves it if I give her a nutriberry or bit of millet. 
Solomon is looking pretty rough too--but not nearly as bad as Samara.



StarlingWings said:



Deborah, how lovely that the boys are getting to know you already! 

Lovely pictures of Spider 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star 



Jedikeet said:



Sigh, all I can is...what else can you possibly ask for in life? The new Faeryflock is the Royal Flush of all flocks:2thumbs:

Click to expand...

 What a lovely compliment to the flock - thank you, Nick!



aluz said:



It's remarkable how well your latest arrivals have settled in and how sweet is it to see the SpiderBirdies already eating from your hand! 
I loved this latest set of pics (especially your Sparky's incredibly cute cheeks on his solo pic) and hopefully very soon Samara will feel better from her moult.

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ana. I always love fluffy cheeks too! 



SPBudgie said:



My sentiments EXACTLY!!! :yo:

Click to expand...

 Ditto my comment directed to Nick to you as well, Ollie! :hug:



jean20057 said:





I literally could not have said it better myself!!!

Deb your flock is just stunning. I must say that you are doing well with supplying me for my picture habit! I'm just in love with you flock. 

And not sure I've said this yet, but thank God for you taking in these budgies when they needed it most, and without even a second thought. Most people would have to him-haw around about it knowing they were able to do it. But you are so good, and kind, and just a wonderful person. These birdies couldn't find a better home than the one they found with you. Congratulations on your 6 "new" arrivals, and your 9 beautiful budgies, and of course the wonderful home you've provided them!!!

Click to expand...

 Thank you for your exceptionally kind comments, Kristen. 



LynandIndigo said:



Beautiful photos of 9 cute and adorable budgies...

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn 



karkarkar said:



Your budgies are beautiful ! *-*

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Karina. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*June 10, 2016

Scooter and Soterion [Bird-Ends]


Spider


Skipper


Springer


Slider, Skipper and Scooter (with Soterion in the background)


Mistreated Sparky


Seffra


Seffra and Samara


Samara


Solomon
​*


----------



## jean20057

*Oh I just love seeing new pictures of your flock! You certainly have added a lot of color to your budgie flock in the past months, and I love it!*


----------



## shanebudgie

faerybee I'm so very impressed with your flock there colors are amazing and beautiful.every time I see them I'm all smiles.

I love reading your stories and adventures with your flock.thanks so much always my friend.I too would be very happy to have such beautiful budgies in my home.blessings always.


----------



## RavensGryf

So Skipper has formed the blue spangle gang now? :laughing2:
Aw, and poor Sparky, shunned because he's different . Then Scooter and Soterion being mainly the same color too! That is what I noticed in Emma's flock, how Jimmy and Sunny picked each other and they look similar. I wonder if that's no coincidence, that the like mutations often say "hey, you're like me.. birds of a feather" . But it's not okay to ditch your previous good friend just because he's a different color . Hopefully they'll all come back together after a while. It must be interesting to see the whole personality dynamics going on for those of you who have a 'flock' of budgies .


----------



## FaeryBee

*I had actually thought the same thing about Emma's flock, Julie.

I must admit I was quite surprised at Skipper's behavior because he's always been very good with both Scooter and Sparky. 
Skipper's behavior didn't change a bit when Solomon, Soterion, Seffra and Samara joined Skipooterky.

I'm blaming Skipper's current behavior on The Spider Brothers.  
Springer and Slider initially began chasing Sparky around, and Skipper quickly joined in. 
Since then, whenever the youngest are out of their cage, the three spangles seem inseparable.

Sparky has been chatting off and on with Seffra and Samara. 
I'm glad the girls seem to be interested in all the stories Sparky has been telling them about life here prior to their arrival.  
I think Solomon is pretty accepting of Sparky as well (at least so far)

It's only been a few days though so alliances may shift more than once before things settle. :laughing2:*


----------



## jean20057

*The Spangle Brothers seems to have a nice ring to it I think! I'm glad that Skipper is starting to get used to all the newbs in your flock, and it would seem that everyone is getting along well. Wonderful dynamic!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Sounds like a regular budgie drama show around there, Deb  

I'm glad to hear things are settling, hopefully poor Sparky will find fast friends in Solomon or perhaps even the ladies  Maybe Skip will realise that Sparky is his true best friend :dunno: 

Either way, it'll be interesting to keep up with how things go. Keep the updates (and the pictures!) coming! :jumping:


----------



## RavensGryf

I'm also getting caught up in the drama ! I can't wait to see new developments... what is going to happen next?!

It's good to know that Sparky has been keeping a good attitude and making new friends since his 2 old buddies seem to have found new bff's! 

I hope Samara feels better soon, so she can have more fun with her friends .


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jean20057 said:



The Spangle Brothers seems to have a nice ring to it I think! I'm glad that Skipper is starting to get used to all the newbs in your flock, and it would seem that everyone is getting along well. Wonderful dynamic!

Click to expand...




StarlingWings said:



Sounds like a regular budgie drama show around there, Deb 

I'm glad to hear things are settling, hopefully poor Sparky will find fast friends in Solomon or perhaps even the ladies  Maybe Skip will realise that Sparky is his true best friend :dunno:

Either way, it'll be interesting to keep up with how things go. Keep the updates (and the pictures!) coming! :jumping:

Click to expand...




RavensGryf said:



I'm also getting caught up in the drama ! I can't wait to see new developments... what is going to happen next?!

It's good to know that Sparky has been keeping a good attitude and making new friends since his 2 old buddies seem to have found new bff's!

I hope Samara feels better soon, so she can have more fun with her friends .

Click to expand...

Thank you all! No "drama" in the next set of pictures. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sparky U.S. Budgie Bowling Champion


Visiting with Seffra - his #1 Fan


Scooter LOVES egg food


Sharing with Samara


Slider joining in


Springer and Slider's Bedtime


Flock choosing their swings for the night
​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Interesting, I didn't know Soterion was also opaline until now. It seems that he is from the suffusion on his head  

Anyways, enough about that--they're gorgeous and it sounds like they're all doing well  

How funny that Sparky and Seffra are getting on so well 

That flock of birdies on all those swings is just hilarious! I must say, I am thoroughly enjoying the frequent picture updates :clap: Keep 'em coming!


----------



## RavensGryf

I'm also thoroughly enjoying the picture updates . I love that pic of everyone on swings. Do they ever squabble for a favorite swing? Do they usually pick the same one? Sparky must prefer the branch  I see an open swing!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Interesting, I didn't know Soterion was also opaline until now. It seems that he is from the suffusion on his head 

Anyways, enough about that--they're gorgeous and it sounds like they're all doing well 

How funny that Sparky and Seffra are getting on so well 

That flock of birdies on all those swings is just hilarious! I must say, I am thoroughly enjoying the frequent picture updates :clap: Keep 'em coming!

Click to expand...

Nope -- that would be because I typed the wrong name. :laughing2: That is Slider eating egg food with Samara and Scooter. 



RavensGryf said:



I'm also thoroughly enjoying the picture updates . I love that pic of everyone on swings. Do they ever squabble for a favorite swing? Do they usually pick the same one? Sparky must prefer the branch  I see an open swing!

Click to expand...

 Look REALLY closely Julie,(right between Seffra and Skipper and you can see (part of) Sparky on a swing in the very back row.

All seven were on their swings in the picture. Everyone of them prefer to be on a swing at night.

It was fun trying to get enough swings (plus 2 for good measure) into the cage. Once in awhile, Seffra and Samara get testy about the swings but for the most part, everybudgie just kind of "scolds" the budgies next to them to warn them to stay in their own space. 
It's actually quite funny listening to them.

Springer and Slider have tried out swings in that cage during the day but I'm trying to ensure they stay in their own cage at night to give everybudgie more room. *


----------



## Therm

The picture of them all on the swings is adorable. How are you finding it getting them back to their cages? 

I had the gang out together today and I have 6 birds in one cage this evening. I tried to get them to go back to their own cage but Jake was the only one who came out and when Josie called to him he went flying back. Luckily it's the big cage and they have plenty of room to be together like that.


----------



## jean20057

*I too am loving the frequent pictures. They give me my FaeryBee flock fix for the day!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Therm said:



The picture of them all on the swings is adorable. How are you finding it getting them back to their cages?

I had the gang out together today and I have 6 birds in one cage this evening. I tried to get them to go back to their own cage but Jake was the only one who came out and when Josie called to him he went flying back. Luckily it's the big cage and they have plenty of room to be together like that.

Click to expand...

 Skipooterky spends most of their day outside the cage. They are my flyers and love zooming around.

Springer wants to be near Skipper all the time. 
Slider, sometimes is with them but he's the "piglet" of the flock and if he sees a food dish he gets distracted. :laughing:

So far, Safraterimon aren't too interested in flying about --although Soterion did go on two "adventures" where he went upstairs. :wow: The first time I was looking ALL over for him before finally locating him in my bedroom.

I've been able to coax Springer and Slider back into their cage in the evening with a bit of seed in my hand. I'm not sure how long that trick is going to continue working though.



petites said:



Gorgeous photo's of your gorgeous fids

Click to expand...

 Thank you! 



jean20057 said:



I too am loving the frequent pictures. They give me my FaeryBee flock fix for the day!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kristen. *


----------



## Pegg

I love your photogenic flock! They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SPBudgie

*That swing picture is Priceless - How Wonderful they each have their own swing! It's great to see pictures of the different relationships as they evolve; and I also especially like that adorable shot of Sparky, the champion bowler!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Pegg said:



I love your photogenic flock! They are absolutely beautiful! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Peggy! 



SPBudgie said:



That swing picture is Priceless - How Wonderful they each have their own swing! It's great to see pictures of the different relationships as they evolve; and I also especially like that adorable shot of Sparky, the champion bowler!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie. *


----------



## LynandIndigo

Nice photos of your beautiful flock deb. Indi was wondering when were you going to get your flock together to compete in the American Football team...


----------



## FaeryBee

*


LynandIndigo said:



Nice photos of your beautiful flock deb. Indi was wondering when were you going to get your flock together to compete in the American Football team...

Click to expand...

I think the flock may be more into baseball than football -- We'll have to wait and see. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*I don't think it was deliberate, but. . .Springer just literally smacked me right in the face with his wing on his fly-by of my head!

A little TOO close there bud. :nono:

Edit: OK - Now I know it WAS deliberate because Sparky just did a fly-by and did the exact same thing! :scare:*


----------



## jean20057

*:laughing: Perry does that so frequently, I forgot how funny it is. We get "wing slapped" quite frequently when they're all out. I imagine that they are playing chicken, but with our heads, trying to see who can get the closest without hitting us, *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Happens to me frequently...I tend to think that it's Definitely on purpose! :laughing:*


----------



## Mgruber

I would love to know where you get your swings from.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jean20057 said:



:laughing: Perry does that so frequently, I forgot how funny it is. We get "wing slapped" quite frequently when they're all out. I imagine that they are playing chicken, but with our heads, trying to see who can get the closest without hitting us, 

Click to expand...

That's interesting. None of mine have ever smacked me with a wing before.
Once Skipper and I had a collision when I stepped out of the kitchen as he was zooming down the hallway but I considered that to be my fault for not looking both ways.



SPBudgie said:



Happens to me frequently...I tend to think that it's Definitely on purpose! :laughing:

Click to expand...

 Funny! Peachy likes to do really close fly-bys of my face so I can feel the wind from his wings but he's never hit me. :fingerx:



Mgruber said:



I would love to know where you get your swings from.

Click to expand...

The person from whom they were purchased is no longer selling them.

I have a thread in the DIY Section of the forum explaining how they are made.

http://talkbudgies.com/do-yourself/352154-grapevine-perch-natural-wood-bead-swing.html

*


----------



## shanebudgie

Oh My sounds like what a bird would do sometimes lol.I think they actually try to fly in your face or hair just to see what kind of reaction you would do hehehe.

Got to watch them when they're flying,we're like targets to land on lol.Blessings always.your flock is just so incredibly gorgeous.


----------



## Jonah

I'm betting Soterion will join in the dive the nice lady in no time at all....:albino:...


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh my gosh Budgies do it too haha! I know with parrots, some do it on purpose to be defiant or try dominance with us. Not nice :laughing2: especially 2 in a row :laughing: they are conspiring together now, watch out! 

Hey, wait... Actually, maybe Sparky copied Springer in attempt to be accepted by the Blue Spangle Gang that shunned him earlier? :dunno:


----------



## Sachem

The wing slapping comments made me laugh out loud!
Mine have not wing slapped me yet. I kinda feel left out. Giggle!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Last night, Springer and Slider totally refused to go back into their cage when it was bedtime. Even trying to bribe them with seed didn't work.
They both took up positions on swings in the cage with the other seven.

All nine budgies spent the night in the same cage and it appears that is the way it may continue.

Everybudgie was on a swing except Skipper. 
(He could have been on a swing as there was an open one, but he refused to let me put him on it. 
For him to try to get to it himself he would have been pecked by everybudgie he passed as they become very protective of "their" space at night. :001_rolleyes

This morning I rearranged the swings a bit in order to fit one more into the cage for a total of 10. 
This ensures there is a swing for everybudgie plus one extra... I guess we'll see how it goes tonight.

I decided whichever budgie is in whichever cage at bedtime might as well simply stay there.

I'd very much like to have another F050 so I could connect the two as some of the other members on the forum have done. 
I'm just not sure I will be able to move them when they are connected in order to vacuum twice a day.
Having the double width for cage space would be much better for that many budgies. 
It really only matters at night as the cages are open all day so the budgies can play on the tops and fly around for exercise.

Scooter has now taught Springer and Slider how to pick up the little toys in the "bead box" and drop them onto the floor of the cage or the carpet. I counted them as I picked them up last night and at that particular time there were 39 on the floor and/or in the bottom of the cage.
Of course, I'd picked them up many times throughout the day as well, so who knows how many there would have been had I left them all initially. I do know Scooter, Springer, Slider and Sparky had all been playing the game though. *


----------



## jean20057

*lol, don't feel too left out, Stacy! It does hurt a bit sometimes, especially when they get close to the eyes! :laughing: I swear Perry and Pepper compete to see who can get the best slap in!

Deb, that's hilarious! Buddy get very territorial over his sleep space also. By day, he's my biggest sweetheart, but by night, he's as big a brat as ever! :laughing:
*


----------



## Sachem

Oh but those pictures!! And your captions are just perfect. I so love seeing updates on your flock. Thank you!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Lovely photos Deb...I know all about the bed time drama thing. When Indi is out and wants to play before bed time he won't go back into his cage when he has his mind made up he flies around the room to the lounge room then the kitchen then the rumpus room and back to the lounge room again. I am knocked trying to get him back. He flies over to mum thinking that she won't put me in bed but she did.. I try to bribe him back with his Favorite treats but that doesn't work as soon as I have him on my hand and when I think I have him nearly to the cage door off he flies again he does this in the day time to. It takes me half of an hour to get him back into his cage.. He just knows how to dodge the door of his cage he is so clever but so spoilt but adorable I can't be mad at him Indis eyes gets me every time...


----------



## jean20057

*Oh I know the "budgie eyes" all too well. I actually get them from Perry right before I take the last portion of veggies out for the night, and he cons me into letting him eat for a while longer! Too cute!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*
What's going on down there anyway?

Mom, I do want to be outside but could you bring me a cushion to lie on?
​*


----------



## shanebudgie

your collie is very beautiful I love dogs so very much. Lol and yeh those bedtime rituals birds go through wanting to sleep together and have a certain swing or spot in the cage lol
Your adventures my friend are just the beginning for them all lol.

Blessings and thank you for all the updates always.


----------



## jean20057

*Oh Deb, I just love those two pictures! And Kylie is just as handsome as ever!

Shane, I believe Kylie is actually a sheltie, not a collie. And he is gorgeous, isn't he? I wish I could get a sheltie pup, but we can't afford a puppy right now, what with all the required shots and vaccinations! I suppose I'll just have to live vicariously through Miss FaeryBee for that one!*


----------



## RavensGryf

Those little rascals . Picking up 39 beads then more during the day lol. That sounds like a couple of my birds. Raven has a giant toy box on top of his cage, and he and Griffin love to take everything out and throw it on the floor. Well not all of it, but it's pretty bad, so I feel your pain lol. Kylie is as much of a little doll as always , and Peachy sure is looking handsome ! Btw, I think it would be great to get another 050 cage since a couple someone's don't want to leave their friends!


----------



## StarlingWings

They sound so funny! I'm so glad they're all getting on so well that they all want to snuggle together! Must be a bit crowded, but better close friends than enemies!  

Peachy is such a sweetheart, I love his inquisitive look! Kylie must be the cutest pup ever!


----------



## Sachem

Say, Deborah, what are these budgie beads you spoke of? I'm at a loss for new toy ideas, and it sounds like your flock is having a grand time making a mess hahaha!!
I figure I'm on the floor with the dustpan and broom a few times a day anyway, and nearly every time I'm sifting through to dig my son's Legos out... it won't be any trouble to pick up beads as well.  
I can just picture my darling, naughty Geronimo tossing beads out of the box while I'm cleaning saying "while you're down there mum..."


----------



## Therm

Deb, I think your idea to just let the birds do as they please for bedtime if the best idea. It's fantastic they are all getting on so well. 
There are days when my flock are all out together and they decide to spend the night in one cage. I had 6 of them together last week. And I know what you mean about bedtime space. It is sacred in budgie land!


----------



## FaeryBee

*
This is the bead box and some of the toys that sit on top of the cages during the day. 
The beads I purchased at Michaels Craft Store.
Just be sure to remove any that are small enough to go inside their mouth. 
The beads I have for the budgies are all a safe size for them.
The plastic safety pins don't open and are a real favorite of Scooter's since he was a little fellow.
They are meant for use at baby showers. 



Soterion and Scooter are becoming very good buddies




Skipper looking for action


Springer spends most of his time with Skipper


Sparky is showing off his best "eagle" pose
I think its to intimidate Skipper, Springer and Slider so they will leave him alone


Queen Seffra tolerates nobudgie who enters her space without her express permission


King Solomon is currently crowned with Pin Feathers


I didn't think Samara would want her picture taken since she's going through such a bad molt but she was determined to be included




Today was bath day
Slider managed to outdo Sparky with his amount of time in the bath as well as his overall wet look


The little fellow finally almost dry again

​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Love the latest set of pictures! What a cool little "bead box"--it's like their own little toybox!  The picture of Scooter with the pin in his beak is adorable  

Looks like everybudgie is going through a rough moult, especially poor darling Samara! :wow: I hope everyone feels better soon. Maybe Slider can teach everyone how to "properly" bathe? 

Dear little Sparky--is he still getting left out of playtime?


----------



## RavensGryf

I love these new flock pictures! It's so intersting how the dynamics develop within the flock. Isn't that interesting how the ones with similar colors seem to like each other best. Does Skipooterky ever hang out anymore?

Scooter is just the cutest little guy . I love him! To me he always has a "baby face". 

I'm glad Samara was a good sport and joined in the photo shoot . Molting heavy or not, they are still good pics of her!


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

Oh my giddy aunt! Haven't looked in budgies threads for ages. Congrats on all your new additions, Deb!

What a lovely little (big) flock you now have.

CONGRATS!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Love the latest set of pictures! What a cool little "bead box"--it's like their own little toybox!  The picture of Scooter with the pin in his beak is adorable 

Looks like everybudgie is going through a rough moult, especially poor darling Samara! :wow: I hope everyone feels better soon. Maybe Slider can teach everyone how to "properly" bathe? 

Dear little Sparky--is he still getting left out of playtime?

Click to expand...

 The bead box is a favorite for sure. 
At times it does seem the Spangle Gang are harassing Sparky but at others he seems to go over to them just to get them to chase him. 



RavensGryf said:



I love these new flock pictures! It's so intersting how the dynamics develop within the flock. Isn't that interesting how the ones with similar colors seem to like each other best. Does Skipooterky ever hang out anymore?

Scooter is just the cutest little guy . I love him! To me he always has a "baby face".

I'm glad Samara was a good sport and joined in the photo shoot . Molting heavy or not, they are still good pics of her!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie. 
Skipooterky seem to get together first thing in the morning for a bit before going off to play with their new buddies.
Last night I thought Skipper, Scooter and Springer were going to stay in the F040. Sparky was in the F050 with every other budgie and wasn't at all happy that Skipper and Scooter weren't there too. I ended up herding the three of them into the bigger cage so everyone would be happy. :001_rolleyes:



Frankie'sFriend said:



Oh my giddy aunt! Haven't looked in budgies threads for ages. Congrats on all your new additions, Deb!

What a lovely little (big) flock you now have.

CONGRATS!  

Click to expand...

Thank you Madonna -- It's definitely a big change when you increase flock size by a factor of three!*


----------



## jean20057

*Oh I just love the latest photos of your flock, Deborah! They're simply stunning, even in all their pinny glory!*


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh my, every new photo of the Faeryflock keeps outdoing the cuteness of the last one! I'm so glad Scooter is buddying up with Soterion, likewise between Skipper & Springer and hope they all become inseparable buddies like Chewie & Rocco. It seems like these little creatures are all attracted to other birdies who share similar appearances. I also love the photo of Sparky with such commanding presence and the wet Springer with the spikey _trident_ hair just tickles me to death!

You know, Seffra really reminds me of my Princess. They both have that same sweet, girly look. Oh I miss my little Princess.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Deb - It's just So fun to see your flock in all their cute moods and activities! I especially liked that dear little Samara getting her photo shot in...How Fab is their "little" toy box - great to see and hear how much they enjoy it - and just Think how much exercise you get picking up all those little doodads from the floor! All in all, it's a super treat to be let in on your gorgeous birdie family - thank you! :hug:*


----------



## Jedikeet

Let's hear their thoughts...


FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> "Hey Soterion, I want you to know that you're my hero and I'm so glad we're buddies...but please don't tell Skipper I said so, okay?" - Scooter
> 
> 
> 
> "Springer, you're almost as handsome as me...but don't tell Scooter I said so" - Skipper
> 
> 
> "I hope this will show them to take me more seriously and not make me their slave to do all the chores." - Sparky
> 
> 
> "Can someone make me a sign for this swing that says 'Property of Queen Seffra'?" - Seffra
> 
> 
> "Off with my barber's head!" - King Solomon
> 
> 
> "Oh gawd, this is worse than going out without make-up!" - Samara
> 
> 
> 
> "I am the Mighty Neptune, King of the Seven Seas!" - Slider:laughing:
> 
> ​*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jean20057 said:



Oh I just love the latest photos of your flock, Deborah! They're simply stunning, even in all their pinny glory!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kristen



Jedikeet said:



Oh my, every new photo of the Faeryflock keeps outdoing the cuteness of the last one!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Nick



SPBudgie said:



Deb - It's just So fun to see your flock in all their cute moods and activities! I especially liked that dear little Samara getting her photo shot in...How Fab is their "little" toy box - great to see and hear how much they enjoy it - and just Think how much exercise you get picking up all those little doodads from the floor! All in all, it's a super treat to be let in on your gorgeous birdie family - thank you! :hug:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie



Jedikeet said:



Let's hear their thoughts...

Click to expand...

 Too Funny! I laughed right out loud at your dialog for the latest pictures. :laughing:*


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee*

What a blessing to share a few minutes with you , Deborah and your special friends. Thank you for sharing your love and care and for working so hard to Grow TB to be even better every day. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds::hug::hug::hug:ray:ray::hug::hug::hug: :smiley-talk017::juggle::smiley-talk017::cup::cup::jumping1:
:jumping1::ciao: :cheers::yo:


----------



## jean20057

*


Jedikeet said:



Let's hear their thoughts...

Click to expand...

That is too funny, Nick! I laughed so hard at this, silently of course because the hubby is still sleeping. But it was hard to keep quiet! :laughing:*


----------



## FaeryBee

Jo Ann said:


> What a blessing to share a few minutes with you , Deborah and your special friends.
> Thank you for sharing your love and care and for working so hard to Grow TB to be even better every day.
> Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


*Thank you, my friend! :hug:

* * * * * * * * * **

*Nobudge was really in the mind-set to pose today so I just took a few random pictures. 







​*


----------



## RavensGryf

I love your random pics . They're just as good as your flock's posed pics!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Sweet as can Be!!!*


----------



## Pegg

Random or posed they're gorgeous! :loveeyes:


----------



## Jedikeet

Ohhh, I'm pressing my face hard against the screen!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Nice photos of your flock Deb. They all look like they are having a deep discussion between one another..


----------



## SouthernFried

I love your flock!  I also love the continual pictures of them. Do keep them coming. :thumbup:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Queen Seffra rarely leaves the comfort of her castle.


Seffra allowed Slider to come to pay his respects


Meanwhile, King Solomon was overseeing the realm




Samara visited with both Springer and Sparky




Soterion decided a little quiet time was in order




However, Scooter soon wanted to join his friend


Springer seemed a bit lonely at one point


But Skipper quickly came to make sure Springer was OK and to keep him company


Slider stopped for the traffic light


As he was going to pick up quick snack 


Kylie decided he'd rather simply take a nap!



​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Those are wonderful pictures of your flock (and your plus one, can't forget about him ) 

I love seeing their antics!


----------



## RavensGryf

More great pics! It's always a treat to see more of the Faery Flock +1 . Kylie couldn't possibly be any cuter!

Springer in the pic when he looked lonely, look at that bright cobalt violet ! Soterion, double factor spangle is so handsome and interesting. I think he's the only one I've ever seen of that mutation! Actually, all your guys and gals could be birdie models!


----------



## SPBudgie

*I always look forward to your Gorgeous flock photo shoots! I love to see their interactions with each other, complete with your famous captions. Everybudgie looks So beautiful, although I can certainly understand why Kylie is bored with the whole thing!...*


----------



## aluz

I had some serious catching up to do!  
It's been great to see so many wonderful pics of your flock (Kylie included). 
I absolutely loved that dripping wet pic of Slider, he looks so funny! 
I'm also glad to see Samara venturing out of the comfort of her cage, it seems she is starting to feel better from her moult.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Even though I suggested she might want to wait until her molt was over to show off her beautiful new feathers, 
Samara said she wanted a Photo Shoot 
TODAY

She indignantly told me, 
"Real budgies molt. I'm not afraid to be seen au naturale. 
Take the pictures!"







​*


----------



## RavensGryf

She said "real budgies molt" :laughing:

Samara is definitely not the demure type of lady, is she?! Haha look at those cute poses! Her assertive and self-confident side really shines through in the beautiful pics!  Samara is gorgeous regardless of molting, and she knows it!


----------



## FaeryBee

*You're right, Julie

Samara has the self-confidence to know she's beautiful just as she is.

After her photo shoot, Samara engaged in a bit of harmless flirtation with Slider 
(which I personally think was simply to make Sparky jealous as he is quite enamored of her)



*​


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh my, let me get this straight: Seffra is enamored of Sparky while Sparky is enamored of Samara, who is trying to make Sparky jealous by a bit of harmless flirtation with Slider? Oh the plot now really thickens for the FaeryBunch!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Samara is absolutely Splendid, no matter the stage of her molting, and she totally knows it. That self assurance may well get her into hot water with Multiple boys, no doubt!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Samara sure is self assertive and bold! That is in for this season, by the way--female models all over are trying to embrace their fierce sides and embolden young budgie girls all over the world! Samara is sure no exception, she clearly knows how to stand out 

I'm sure Sparky thinks so, too


----------



## RavensGryf

StarlingWings said:


> Samara sure is self assertive and bold! That is in for this season, by the way--female models all over are trying to embrace their fierce sides and embolden young budgie girls all over the world! Samara is sure no exception, she clearly knows how to stand out
> 
> I'm sure Sparky thinks so, too


So in the budgie modeling world, "self assertive and bold" is _in_ for this season! :laughing: I'm still working with Mink to develop a little more of an "attitude"  she is still such an innocent young girl. I will definitely show her Samara!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Samara you are so beautiful. Deb all of your flock are wonderful and have huge personalities. I love every one of your birds plus Kylie to..Hey deb why won't you make a thread for Kylie to I love seeing his pictures to...


----------



## SouthernKeet

Don't know if this has been asked, are all of your budgies hand tamed?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernFried

I love seeing the FaeryBee Bunch in action. What a little "love quadrilateral" you've got going on there! :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jedikeet said:



Oh my, let me get this straight: Seffra is enamored of Sparky while Sparky is enamored of Samara, who is trying to make Sparky jealous by a bit of harmless flirtation with Slider? Oh the plot now really thickens for the FaeryBunch!

Click to expand...

 Ummm, yeah - that sounds about right. But I neglected to mention that Skipper and Samara seem to have a close friendship going on as well. :laughing2:



SPBudgie said:



Samara is absolutely Splendid, no matter the stage of her molting, and she totally knows it. That self assurance may well get her into hot water with Multiple boys, no doubt!

Click to expand...

 Samara thinks she can handle these boys, Ollie!



StarlingWings said:



Samara sure is self assertive and bold! That is in for this season, by the way--female models all over are trying to embrace their fierce sides and embolden young budgie girls all over the world! Samara is sure no exception, she clearly knows how to stand out 

I'm sure Sparky thinks so, too 

Click to expand...

Samara definitely knows her own mind. She certainly was not taking "No" for an answer when she saw the camera today. 



RavensGryf said:



So in the budgie modeling world, "self assertive and bold" is in for this season! :laughing: I'm still working with Mink to develop a little more of an "attitude"  she is still such an innocent young girl. I will definitely show her Samara!

Click to expand...

 Samara's advice to Mink is "Just act as if you are confident even when you aren't. After awhile, it becomes natural."



LynandIndigo said:



Samara you are so beautiful. Deb all of your flock are wonderful and have huge personalities. I love every one of your birds plus Kylie to..Hey deb won't you make a thread for Kylie to I love seeing his pictures to...

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lyn. I'll try to get some new pictures of Kylie. The problem is that his pictures pretty much all look alike. 



SouthernKeet said:



Don't know if this has been asked, are all of your budgies hand tamed?

Click to expand...

 No, they are not all hand-tamed. 



SouthernFried said:



I love seeing the FaeryBee Bunch in action. What a little "love quadrilateral" you've got going on there! :laughing:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Tiffanie! *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Where is everybudgie?
My head itches.



Good thing I have this grapevine perch to help me out!


Ahhhhh, that's more like it.


I'm ready for the next adventure now
​*


----------



## karkarkar

beautiful ! love love love


----------



## aluz

Samara is for sure an excellent birdie model and it was about time she had a proper photo shoot! 
This latest set of pics of Scooter is beyond adorable!


----------



## Jedikeet

Oh Scooter is just tickling me all over!


----------



## petites

Lovely photo's Deborah hoto: The head rub is just too precious for words


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh there's my favorite little Scooter! The "cutest" boy of the FaeryBee flock . I think his persona in 'Skipooterky' is also what made me fall for him .

Ps.. I'll give Mink the tips from Samara . My young Miss Mink has a lot to learn from the more "mature" girls .


----------



## jrook

I just love the latest head rub photos of Scooter... he is beyond pretty and has the cutest little face.


----------



## StarlingWings

Scooter is just so adorable! :wow: 

I nearly shrieked to see his cute little face all scrunched up by the grapevine perch  :undwech: 

I can even out your flock for you, if you want


----------



## FaeryBee

*Oh, it's finally my turn to be featured?


How about a 3/4 profile look?


I sing better than anybudgie!


So, where have you been keeping yourself today, Sparky?


Are you sure that's what she said, Solomon?

​*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ha Ha! Just LOVE All your boys (and girls)! Scooter's head scritches are So cute, and Skipper is So handsome, and the 3 boys gossiping are So hilarious! Thanks a million for sharing them all, Deb!*


----------



## RavensGryf

Those boys are adorable  I always love to hear what they're saying!


----------



## LynandIndigo

I just love the last photo of the three of them. They are sure having a serous budgie conversation...Nice photos of your flock Deb...


----------



## SouthernKeet

This guy is amazing! I have never seen such a blue budgie! That is just so gourgeous.&#55357;&#56845;☺


----------



## Therm

Aww, these pictures are great Deb. I love all the little interactions between them. I still haven;t decided which one I'm stealing for my flock. They're all so darn cute!


----------



## StarlingWings

The gossip picture is the cutest!  

Skipper looks very handsome in his feature photo shoot


----------



## FaeryBee

*Slider and Springer were discussing whose pictures should be shown next.
Since they couldn't agree, Soterion determined pictures of both would be featured today.



Slider was having fun with the little yellow wagon




Springer opted for more "classic" poses






Slider consulted with Sparky about the best beads to throw out of the box




Springer and Skipper settled in for a nap

​*


----------



## RavensGryf

More cute pics of the handsome boys! Keep them coming Deborah ! Springer sure looks purple in the first two pics of him, and just gorgeous.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks to everyone who made comments about Samara and Scooter. 
I apologize for not answering those posts individually. I have been trying to avoid typing whenever possible. 



SPBudgie said:





Ha Ha! Just LOVE All your boys (and girls)! Scooter's head scritches are So cute, and Skipper is So handsome, and the 3 boys gossiping are So hilarious! Thanks a million for sharing them all, Deb!

Click to expand...

 I'm glad you are enjoying the pictures, Ollie. They certainly are little characters and it's been fun for me watching all of them get acquainted.



RavensGryf said:



Those boys are adorable  I always love to hear what they're saying!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie. 



LynandIndigo said:



I just love the last photo of the three of them. They are sure having a serous budgie conversation...Nice photos of your flock Deb...

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lyn!



SouthernKeet said:



This guy is amazing! I have never seen such a blue budgie! That is just so gourgeous.��☺

Click to expand...

 Skipper sends his thanks. Springer is an even more intense blue than Skipper. :wow:



Therm said:



Aww, these pictures are great Deb. I love all the little interactions between them. I still haven;t decided which one I'm stealing for my flock. They're all so darn cute!

Click to expand...

 Wait, I thought Skye and Star were coming to live with my flock, not that any of mine were coming to live with you... 



StarlingWings said:



The gossip picture is the cutest! 

Skipper looks very handsome in his feature photo shoot 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star! I thought it was pretty funny with Solomon slide down the cage bars to tell Sparky and Skipper the latest. :001_rolleyes: And Skipper sends his thanks!



RavensGryf said:



More cute pics of the handsome boys! Keep them coming Deborah ! Springer sure looks purple in the first two pics of him, and just gorgeous.

Click to expand...

 I absolutely love that Springer shows more of the violet in his coloring. roud:*


----------



## SouthernKeet

Your photos look so professional, it's amazing how you can take such great and adorable pics of your little ones!
And the violet is also an amazing color, I've never seen violet budgies. Where do you get your birds from pet stores or breeders?
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*I don't do nearly as well with my photos as I'd like :001_rolleyes: so your comments are very kind.

All nine of my budgies are from Cute Little Birdies Aviary. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*
It's extremely difficult to get decent pictures of Seffra because she simply refuses to leave her palace.



As you can see, Seffra is also molting at this time




​*


----------



## Cody

All the pictures are great. Springer looks as if you could have been giving him modeling directions, give me a profile, now look this way a bit, now give me a frontal pose


----------



## aluz

Awesome pics! It seems Slider wanted to take a little ride on the yellow wagon and how kind of Sparky to help out with the toy box! 
Maybe soon Seffra will venture out of the palace and join the out of cage adventures.


----------



## RavensGryf

Aw, Seffra is just precious . Everytime I see Seffra, I can't help but think she looks just like my Mink in her face. Is she a mauve sf violet? Maybe gray/violet? That color is lovely.


----------



## jean20057

*Aww, poor little Seffra. Those pinnies look awfully uncomfortable! Your flock is just lovely Deborah, I love seeing the updates, keep 'em coming!*


----------



## SouthernKeet

Seffra is like mom please quit bothering me, you see I'm not in a good mood right now!😑🤕

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernKeet

FaeryBee said:


> *I don't do nearly as well with my photos as I'd like :001_rolleyes: so your comments are very kind.
> 
> All nine of my budgies are from Cute Little Birdies Aviary. *


By cute birds aviary u mean online or the owners of the site near you somewhere because I only heard of the site.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Deborah, these latest pictures are amazing!

You absolutely don't have to reply to my post, since I know you've read it :thumbsup: 

My very favourite one this time is that first picture of Springer  He is a looker for sure! :violet:

Queen Seffra also looks lovely, even if she is full of pinnies. Mallorn looks the same way, so she's not coming out of the cage much, either


----------



## jean20057

*I believe that Cute Little Birdies Aviary is in Akron, Ohio. Only a short drive from where I grew up!*


----------



## NBCGLX

We're so happy to see how well Springer and Slider are doing, Deborah! Thanks, again, for taking such good care of them!!


----------



## SPBudgie

*I absolutely Adore Seffra - She totally grabs my heart in every way. The Spider Brothers are dazzling, and I'm glad to see Sparky included more with the other guys. That little yellow wagon is a great toy I have seen before - everybudgie seems to like it. Another couple of fabulous photo shoots, Deb - thanks!*


----------



## Niamhf

Gorgeous pictures Deb  I'm glad the whole flock is adjusting so well and clearly getting spoiled rotten


----------



## LynandIndigo

Beautiful photos Deb. Looks like everyone is settling in nicely. Keep those photos coming...


----------



## FaeryBee

*My sincere thanks to everybudgie who has been following and commenting on the FaeryBee Flock pictures.

Soterion and Scooter pay homage to King Solomon





Oh you're the best friend that I ever had
I've been with you just a short time
Now you're my sunshine and I want you to know
That my feelings are true
I really love you
Oh you're my best friend






​*


----------



## Pegg

Your flock is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## SPBudgie

*I wish TB had a "Love" option like facebook, because I LOVE the last set of pictures, and the Cutest little song Ever! Kiss Kiss Kiss!!!*


----------



## Jedikeet

Aww, Scooter is such a sweet budgie with lots of love to share. So who is he closer to, Soterion or Solomon?


----------



## jean20057

*Oh miss Deb! I love seeing your flock! They're just gorgeous! Can't wait until the next update!*


----------



## RavensGryf

Aww ! Perfect song too... with a little twist of lyrics .


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee Flock*

Dear Deborah. It gives me great joy to see the flock so healthy and happy.Thank you for sharing the joys of life with us, Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Jedikeet said:



Aww, Scooter is such a sweet budgie with lots of love to share. So who is he closer to, Soterion or Solomon?

Click to expand...

You're right, Nick. 
Scooter is a very sweet little guy. 
He's friendly with all the budgies and always ready and willing to share - whether it's kisses, egg food or his swing.
He still loves playing on top of my head when I'm cleaning out the cages. :laughing2:

His "best friend" is Soterion now. 
Scooter and Soterion spend a good portion of each day together. 
Scooter still finds time to interact with Skipper and Sparky and all the rest of the budgies though. 
He doesn't want anybirdie to feel left out.*


----------



## RavensGryf

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> You're right, Nick.
> Scooter is a very sweet little guy.
> He's friendly with all the budgies and always ready and willing to share - whether it's kisses, egg food or his swing.
> He still loves playing on top of my head when I'm cleaning out the cages. :laughing2:
> 
> His "best friend" is Soterion now.
> Scooter and Soterion spend a good portion of each day together.
> Scooter still finds time to interact with Skipper and Sparky and all the rest of the budgies though.
> He doesn't want anybirdie to feel left out.*


Aww Scooter  His personality is just one of the reasons I love that little guy so much.

ps... You knew I'd be thrilled to see that sig of yours again with Poppy at the spa!


----------



## StarlingWings

Scooter is just the sweetest little guy ever!  

I've always known him to be the little angel of the flock and it's so sweet to see him with Soterion! I absolutely love seeing them together but it's great to know that he's so nice to the other budgies, too 

What a great update! :albino:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Samara has almost finished her molt now


Unfortunately, now Seffra is full of pinnies


Solomon checking out the top of the cage playground


Soterion prefers to relax


Sparky was busy having a conversation with the Grapevine Perch


Scooter was debating on which friend he should visit next


Slider checking out who is up on top of the cage


Springer hanging out in the cage doorway


Skipper overlooking the flock


Sweet Kylie has a little snooze

​*


----------



## jean20057

*Aww, I just love this latest update, Deb! I know Seffra has to be miserable with her molt starting, but she looks as gorgeous as ever! And you know I have a soft spot for your furry flock member, Kylie. I just love him!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Samara looks lovely after (nearly) finishing her moult! :clap: 

Everybudgie looks quite content with how things are going , and Kylie is as adorable as ever as he takes a nice, long nap


----------



## LynandIndigo

Deb your flock are so adorable and they are the cutest little birds ever... Indi says he loves Scotter, Springer and Skipper, Sparky he said they are his apple of Indigo's eyes. Indi can't wait to get on my laptop to see him... Oh and that is a lovely photo of Kylie to. If i could paint that would make a lovely painting. I am going to see if i can draw it now i have my pencils.. I am glad your flock are so happy and healthy..


----------



## FaeryBee

*Again, my apologies for not thanking everyone individually for posting on this thread with your comments.

All of the FaeryBee Flock, Kylie and I appreciate your comments very much! :grouphug:*


----------



## RavensGryf

I always love seeing the FaeryBee Flock!  Samara is looking good! ...and as Kristen puts it, the "furry flock member" too! Kylie is such a sweet thing.


----------



## Pegg

Gorgeous 
Ri said to tell you "Kylie is beautiful and precious"


----------



## Therm

Beautiful budgies. Your flock look so happy and Kylie looks so content.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Random Shots


















​*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Deb - Everybudgie looks So happy, healthy, and contented - even and especially the honorary birdie, Kylie! What a Lovely family you have, my dear - Thanks so much for sharing all these Great photos!*


----------



## Budget baby

Oh my goodness, what an exceptional loving and dedicated owner do we have here?
These budgies and lovies, oh and our darling Kylie too are the most happiest, healthiest and adorable animals, pets and family members I have seen.
I can not applaud you enough my friend on your dedication, love, and care of your flock:clap::clap::2thumbs::congrats:
The whole flock have become one in such a short amount of time, it isn't easy looking after the needs of so many, but you make it look effortless and the pictures are absolutely amazing as always.:Love birds:


----------



## RavensGryf

Is that Slider in the first pic, Skipper in the second, and Springer showing a gorgeous violet in the third pic?

Look at Scooter in the 6th pic! I wonder what he's saying? He looks like he's really boasting about something  he's so cute! Sparky and Solomon look interested in his story .


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



Deb - Everybudgie looks So happy, healthy, and contented - even and especially the honorary birdie, Kylie! What a Lovely family you have, my dear - Thanks so much for sharing all these Great photos!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie! :hug:



Pretty boy said:



Oh my goodness, what an exceptional loving and dedicated owner do we have here?
These budgies and lovies, oh and our darling Kylie too are the most happiest, healthiest and adorable animals, pets and family members I have seen.
I can not applaud you enough my friend on your dedication, love, and care of your flock:clap::clap::2thumbs::congrats:
The whole flock have become one in such a short amount of time, it isn't easy looking after the needs of so many, but you make it look effortless and the pictures are absolutely amazing as always.:Love birds:

Click to expand...

 Cathy, thank you for your very kind comments. Much appreciated, my friend. :hug:



RavensGryf said:



Is that Slider in the first pic, Skipper in the second, and Springer showing a gorgeous violet in the third pic?

Look at Scooter in the 6th pic! I wonder what he's saying? He looks like he's really boasting about something  he's so cute! Sparky and Solomon look interested in his story .

Click to expand...

Julie, I'm very impressed that you are able to recognize Slider, Skipper and Springer so accurately! :thumbsup:

I, too, love the picture of Scooter telling Sparky and Solomon some "very important news"! :laughing2:*


----------



## StarlingWings

They all look wonderful, Deborah! I can see from these latest shots that everybudgie is very happy together  

I love the trio shot of Sparky, Scooter, and Solomon


----------



## jean20057

*I'm with GiGi on this one, I love that trio shot! It's like they're having a little meeting,  Great pictures as usual Deb! I love your flock, and you really do make everything look pretty effortless, even though we all know how demanding this wonderful job is. Good for you!*


----------



## RavensGryf

I do have your blue spangle triplets memorized . Slider is the same mutation as Skipper, only lacking as much black on the throat spots. Plus his face looks a little different. Almost reminds me of Chip in the face . Then Springer is the cobalt violet, so more purple than the two others, although depending on the lighting of the photo it can be hard to tell. I do have a good eye, which is just one of my "useless" talents lol.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



They all look wonderful, Deborah! I can see from these latest shots that everybudgie is very happy together 

I love the trio shot of Sparky, Scooter, and Solomon 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star! 



jean20057 said:



I'm with GiGi on this one, I love that trio shot! It's like they're having a little meeting,  Great pictures as usual Deb! I love your flock, and you really do make everything look pretty effortless, even though we all know how demanding this wonderful job is. Good for you!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Kristen 



RavensGryf said:



I do have your blue spangle triplets memorized . Slider is the same mutation as Skipper, only lacking as much black on the throat spots. Plus his face looks a little different. Almost reminds me of Chip in the face . Then Springer is the cobalt violet, so more purple than the two others, although depending on the lighting of the photo it can be hard to tell. I do have a good eye, which is just one of my "useless" talents lol.

Click to expand...

You are 100% correct about the slight differences, Julie.
I don't think your powers of observation are "useless" in the least. In fact, in many professions they would be a great asset. *


----------



## aluz

Beautiful pics as always! I wonder what Scooter and Springer are looking at in the latest set of pics, maybe an hidden Snickers bar? 

I hope Seffra copes well with her moult.  In a larger flock there always seems to be at least one bird moulting at any given period of time.


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee*

:yellow face 2::cobalt::green budgie::blue lovie::flb::fischers::rainbow::bml::clap::clap::wave::hug::hug::happy4::happy4:ray:ray::king::jumping1::jumping1::cup::cup::urock::smiley-talk017:arty2::smiley-talk017::grouphug::jumping::jumping::yo::yo::cheers::2thumbs::2thumbs::budge:God bless you and keep each of you safe and at peace so you may be the best Birdy parents ever. Thank you my dear friends and thank you each birdy for the Joy you bring to everyone who visits TB. It is such a joy to Know TB.
Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



Beautiful pics as always! I wonder what Scooter and Springer are looking at in the latest set of pics, maybe an hidden Snickers bar? 

I hope Seffra copes well with her moult.  In a larger flock there always seems to be at least one bird moulting at any given period of time.

Click to expand...

I was thinking about all those Snickers Contests just yesterday, Ana! :laughing2:

Seffra seems to be holding up pretty well so far.



Jo Ann said:



God bless you and keep each of you safe and at peace so you may be the best Birdy parents ever. Thank you my dear friends and thank you each birdy for the Joy you bring to everyone who visits TB. It is such a joy to Know TB.
Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Jo Ann :hug:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Seffra, you really should try coming out of the cage, there is lots to explore.


I promise Samara and I will look after you if you'll just try it.


You Go Girl! I knew you could do it!


Solomon and I will sit here with you for a few minutes until you feel more comfortable


See, Seffra? You're a natural!


Hey everybudgie - look at me!! 
I'm outside my cage! Look at me! Whoo Hooo :happy4:


I'm really glad to see Seffra finally feels comfortable enough to come out. Hopefully she'll try it again tomorrow!


Hey, what do you think Skipper is doing down there?


When I was just a little boy
I asked my mother what shall I be
Will I be handsome, will I be fine
Here's what she said to me
Que sera sera
Whatever will be, will be
The future's not our's to see
Que sera sera


Hey, do you hear Springer calling us?


Cheesh -- I was starting to think you guys were never going to come up here to play!
​*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Deb - I can't Tell you how much I enjoyed this last installment - So touching, Seffra Finally coming out with the support and encouragement of her good and kind friends. So funny, Skipper's little song! So dear, Soterion and Scooter and Springer... Just enchanting all around - I can't stop smiling! Love them all, and Love You!*


----------



## StarlingWings

I love their latest pictures!  

I'm so glad Miss Seffra decided to venture out with the support of her friends :grouphug: 

I can tell they've all really settled in, now


----------



## RavensGryf

This is SO cute  I love what Solomon and Samara are saying to Seffra, giving her encouragement! She saw that it wasn't so bad, and that she has the support of friends. Hopefully she will start wanting to come out more! I just love all their dialogue to each other .


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee Flock*

This adventure is no accident in Gods vision for the FaeryBee Flock and all of their friends who help each other celebrate and to support each other when times are tough. This is Heaven on earth for those who love God and his wee 
faeries who flit among the bright posies and sprinkle faery dust to bring joy 
and thanksgiving among us. Many Blessings, Jo Ann::Love birds:
:albino::green budgie::yellow face 2: :cobalt:
:i.opl::i.olu::fischers::bml::rainbow::lovie1: :innocent::flb:
:fischers::bml::clap::clap::laugh::hug::hug::hug:ray:ray:ray:
:jumping1::jumping::jumping::cup::cup::urock:
:smiley-talk017:arty2::smiley-talk017:arty10:


----------



## Birdigirl

Kylie is Adorable and the rest of your flock of budgies is Gorgeous ...they are all so Beautiful Deborah


----------



## RavensGryf

I just looked through your whole last post again, and it gave me another giggle and a big smile !


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



Deb - I can't Tell you how much I enjoyed this last installment - So touching, Seffra Finally coming out with the support and encouragement of her good and kind friends. So funny, Skipper's little song! So dear, Soterion and Scooter and Springer... Just enchanting all around - I can't stop smiling! Love them all, and Love You!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie. :hug: I was very happy Seffra finally ventured out with Solomon and Samara's encouragement.



StarlingWings said:



I love their latest pictures! 

I'm so glad Miss Seffra decided to venture out with the support of her friends :grouphug:

I can tell they've all really settled in, now 

Click to expand...

Thanks, Star! They are trying to take over the bookshelves and the top my China Cabinet so I guess they have settled in. :001_rolleyes:



RavensGryf said:



This is SO cute  I love what Solomon and Samara are saying to Seffra, giving her encouragement! She saw that it wasn't so bad, and that she has the support of friends. Hopefully she will start wanting to come out more! I just love all their dialogue to each other .

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Julie. I'm hoping that in time Seffra will feel comfortable enough to come out regularly. :fingerx:



Jo Ann said:



This adventure is no accident in Gods vision for the FaeryBee Flock and all of their friends who help each other celebrate and to support each other when times are tough. This is Heaven on earth for those who love God and his wee 
faeries who flit among the bright posies and sprinkle faery dust to bring joy and thanksgiving among us. 
Many Blessings, Jo Ann::Love birds:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, my friend! :hug:



Birdigirl said:



Kylie is Adorable and the rest of your flock of budgies is Gorgeous ...they are all so Beautiful Deborah 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Mary 



RavensGryf said:



I just looked through your whole last post again, and it gave me another giggle and a big smile !

Click to expand...

 I'm so glad! *


----------



## jean20057

*Loving the latest from the FaeryBee nest! I just love the dialogue you've created for them, it just fits so well. I'm so glad that your newbs are all settled in now, and becoming acquainted with everything there! :hug:*


----------



## RavensGryf

jean20057 said:


> I just love the dialogue you've created for them, it just fits so well.


Wait... what?! Isn't that what Deborah overheard them _actually saying_? Don't tell me that's not true Kristen! :laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee

*I definitely overheard their conversations, Julie. *


----------



## RavensGryf

FaeryBee said:


> *I definitely overheard their conversations, Julie. *


Whew, that's what I thought! I can tell by their facial expressions and body language. See Kristen?


----------



## FaeryBee

*My secret to winning all the races is the stretching I do prior to take off!

Someone needs to tell that little whippersnapper it's rude to brag!


Springer, you have to try to move faster when Mom tells us to get off the China Cabinet or we'll ALL be in trouble!


Do you guys think she'll really make us stay in the cages if we keep running around on the dining room table?


Sparky, call everybudgie together for a flock meeting. We need to discuss better diversionary tactics.


Seffra, Samara, I know you don't join in the chase games but we'd still like you to join us at the conference.

​*


----------



## RavensGryf

I like how Skipper had to go and get Seffra and Samara  the girls didn't want any part of the conference!


----------



## StarlingWings

I love the "conference" shot  

It seems the ladies wouldn't like to partake in the politics of the boys :laughing:


----------



## petites

Am I the only one who reads their dialogue in different voices? :dunno:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


petites said:



Am I the only one who reads their dialogue in different voices? :dunno:

Click to expand...

Of course you aren't. 
They all have different voices just as they all have different personalities. *


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee Flock*

Hi Deborah, It is such a joy to stop by for our FaeryBee Flock chat . When your arm revolts you can always click the camera to send us a secret msg.Thank
you so much. Apollo and Jo Ann:Love birds:
:blue lovie::green budgie::clearwing 2::violet::sky blue:
:sky blue::fischers::music::music::hug::hug::albino pf::white plet:
:cobalt::smiley-talk017:arty2::best_wishes:


----------



## SouthernKeet

Could you post some pictures of your lovebirds as well?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Here are some links to pictures of the lovebirds:

http://talkbudgies.com/lovebird-lovers/353313-poppeachros-may-photo-op.html

http://talkbudgies.com/lovebird-lovers/316169-pedro-poppys-out-cage-time.html

http://talkbudgies.com/lovebird-lovers/315953-peachy-playing.html

This is the premiere thread of "The Lovie Boat"
http://talkbudgies.com/lovebird-lovers/315617-faerybee-fantasy-network-presents-lovie-boat.html

If you look through the "Lovebird Lovers" section of the forum you can find all the threads showing the guest stars who appeared throughout the series. *


----------



## Birdigirl

Your Lovies are Gorgeous...all of their threads are Beautiful and such gorgeous colours but the Love boat really made me smile it is sensational. You have a Fabulous flock of Lovies Deborah as well as a Beautiful flock of Budgies. Thank you for sharing. Hee hee I had to laugh as my bathroom is also full of perches and gyms and birdie toys LoL


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Birdigirl said:



Your Lovies are Gorgeous...all of their threads are Beautiful and such gorgeous colours but the Love boat really made me smile it is sensational. You have a Fabulous flock of Lovies Deborah as well as a Beautiful flock of Budgies. Thank you for sharing. Hee hee I had to laugh as my bathroom is also full of perches and gyms and birdie toys LoL 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Mary.
My lovie flock is much smaller with only three
Pedro, Poppy and Peachy
Pedro and Poppy were rescues and Peachy belonged to a friend that was moving to a different country. Pedro and Poppy are bonded to one another and Peachy is bonded to me.
They are quite the little characters! :laughing2:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Soterion: Why are you taking pictures again?


Samara: Take mine, take mine!


Skipper: I have better things to do rather than pose


Seffra: I hope you'll take my picture while I'm on my favorite swing!


Slider: Hiding, who me?


Solomon: Ahem, let me look as "kingly" as possible for my shot


Scooter: Hey Mom! - How's this?


Sparky: No, my name is NOT "Sweet-Cheeks"! Hmmmmph!


Springer: See, I'm right here - I'm not on the china cabinet. I'm a good boy!


Pedro to Poppy: I was beginning to think she forgot about our out-of-cage time.


Peachy: Ha! I found the stash of Herb Salad. Now it's ALL mine.


Kylie: I'm really bored with all these birds, Mom. Could we please go for my walk now?

​*


----------



## shaz128blue

What a super thread, I love all your birdies. samara looks like my Bobby ❤❤

What was interesting was reading about their sleeping, honey used to sleep leaning forward, never had a budgie do that before. 

Lovely photos ��


----------



## Birdigirl

Gorgeous pics and I loved all the comments ha ha  Wonderful Characters one and all...they are sll soooo cute too and sooo photogenic ...Solomon really does look so regal up there on his throne ...I think thats my favourite pic of all but each one of them is Gorgeous and all with their very own opinnions and views ...nice to see and hear from all of them


----------



## RavensGryf

You know I just love their comments, and what they have to say each time. They have the cutest personalities too . I love it when you also treat us to pics of the lovies, and the cutest Sheltie EVER !


----------



## aluz

I know I'm very much behind, but I'm glad Seffra has decided to join the flock for the out of cage adventures! arty:
I loved this latest set of pics of the whole flock, Kylie included. 

I noticed in Soterion's close up pic that he has a fluffy white "underwear" feather stuck on his beak, it's like an extension to his birdie beard.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Aww, Deb - I just Love to hear your birds' remarks, and see their cute little selves hanging out! Nice to see Pedro and Poppy again, and of Course, Peachy Pie. No wonder Kylie is fed up with the bird gang, though - he is really quite patient, considering!*


----------



## StarlingWings

Deborah, I'm so glad to see these latest set of pictures! The whole flock is very photogenic, and even bird-bored Kylie has a very handsome face, as usual  

Tell Sparky that his cheeks certainly are fluffy--but the ladies love a man with a beard  

I loved all of their little quips, which are very ****ing for their personalities


----------



## FaeryBee

*


shaz128blue said:



What a super thread, I love all your birdies. samara looks like my Bobby ❤❤

What was interesting was reading about their sleeping, honey used to sleep leaning forward, never had a budgie do that before.

Lovely photos ��

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Sharon! 



Birdigirl said:



Gorgeous pics and I loved all the comments ha ha  Wonderful Characters one and all...they are sll soooo cute too and sooo photogenic ...Solomon really does look so regal up there on his throne ...I think thats my favourite pic of all but each one of them is Gorgeous and all with their very own opinnions and views ...nice to see and hear from all of them 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Mary. 



RavensGryf said:



You know I just love their comments, and what they have to say each time. They have the cutest personalities too . I love it when you also treat us to pics of the lovies, and the cutest Sheltie EVER !

Click to expand...

 Thanks Julie and Kylie sends a puppy kiss! :001_wub:



aluz said:



I know I'm very much behind, but I'm glad Seffra has decided to join the flock for the out of cage adventures! arty:
I loved this latest set of pics of the whole flock, Kylie included. 

I noticed in Soterion's close up pic that he has a fluffy white "underwear" feather stuck on his beak, it's like an extension to his birdie beard. 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ana - I loved the way Soterion's little feather was sticking out to the side in the picture. 



SPBudgie said:



Aww, Deb - I just Love to hear your birds' remarks, and see their cute little selves hanging out! Nice to see Pedro and Poppy again, and of Course, Peachy Pie. No wonder Kylie is fed up with the bird gang, though - he is really quite patient, considering!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie! 
Kylie is such a good boy and he really is very patient. 
Of course, at this point he gets pretty much whatever he wants whenever he wants it so I'm hoping he knows how much he's loved. 



StarlingWings said:



Deborah, I'm so glad to see these latest set of pictures! The whole flock is very photogenic, and even bird-bored Kylie has a very handsome face, as usual 

Tell Sparky that his cheeks certainly are fluffy--but the ladies love a man with a beard  

I loved all of their little quips, which are very ****ing for their personalities 

Click to expand...

Thank you, Star!
I just adore when Sparky fluffs his cheek feathers out and always call him Sweet-Cheeks when he does. :laughing2:*


----------



## FaeryBee

*No, I'm NOT having a "bad feather day". Hmmmph!
This is the latest style.
Can't you see the photographer even did a soft focus for this glamour shot portrait?


Shhh, don't tell the others this is my favorite swing during out of cage time 
or they might try to take it!


I'm telling you, Sparky --
If we do it in increments she'll never know what we're planning.


So far, so good.
One more level and we can check out what all is up there!
​*


----------



## aluz

Seffra knows how to rock her pompadour, she looks divine! 
It seems Solomon and Sparky are quite good friends, it's really sweet to see them together. 
I hope no one steals Springer's swing!


----------



## Nira

I love your birdies <3


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh Seffra, I just love your adorable 'glamour' shot ! Mink did the same style the other day, so I know you're just sporting the latest trends Seffra . The soft focus makes you so... glamorous! 

I hope Springer's favorite swing remains a secret. He should tell the others how uncomfortable it is, to keep them off it .


----------



## Birdigirl

I love the fancy hair style for the modeling shot Seffra and Springer I think you are safe enough there holding on to your swing for Seffra is occupied with the camera and all things glam and Sparky and Solomon look like they are otherwise engaged with some serious planning afoot...I cant wait for the next episode to see how Solomon and Sparky progressed....I hope they dont leave us hanging on a cliff edge wondering what happened next.. is it a budglary they are planning hee hee  Adorable pics Deborah and Thank you for letting us know what thry were chatting about and planning ...they are a very talented crew


----------



## mexicoandice

Deborah, your captions are hilarious! Thanks for sharing these pictures of your goofy flock! :laughing:


----------



## Pegg

FaeryBee flock is adorable, gorgeous and very funny!!! :loveeyes:


----------



## StarlingWings

They are cute and crazy as usual, Deborah!  

I love that Seffra has adopted a new style--I agree that it's very flattering and I have even seen it around such fashion hubs as Paris and London!  

Springer, I think Julie has a good point! Tell the most talkative little budgie around there how it makes your feet hurt and he'll spread it all around so you can have it to yourself! 

It seems that Sparky got King Solomon into the secret agent life! :spy: I wonder what trouble they'll be in next? :dunno: eep:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



Seffra knows how to rock her pompadour, she looks divine! 
It seems Solomon and Sparky are quite good friends, it's really sweet to see them together. 
I hope no one steals Springer's swing! 

Click to expand...

Seffra is really quite the lady when it comes to haute couture

Sparky has really brought out Solomon's adventurous side which is great.

Springer went to get a snack and Slider jumped on his swing!



Nira said:



I love your birdies <3

Click to expand...

Thank you. 



RavensGryf said:



Oh Seffra, I just love your adorable 'glamour' shot ! Mink did the same style the other day, so I know you're just sporting the latest trends Seffra . The soft focus makes you so... glamorous!

I hope Springer's favorite swing remains a secret. He should tell the others how uncomfortable it is, to keep them off it .

Click to expand...

 Springer says it's too late.  Slider was on it and already told Skipper how much he liked it. 



Birdigirl said:



I love the fancy hair style for the modeling shot Seffra and Springer I think you are safe enough there holding on to your swing for Seffra is occupied with the camera and all things glam and Sparky and Solomon look like they are otherwise engaged with some serious planning afoot...I cant wait for the next episode to see how Solomon and Sparky progressed....I hope they don't leave us hanging on a cliff edge wondering what happened next.. is it a budglary they are planning hee hee  Adorable pics Deborah and Thank you for letting us know what they were chatting about and planning ...they are a very talented crew 

Click to expand...

 Oh, no! A budglary may well be what they are planning! :scare: 
I think I heard Sparky saying something about checking out the bird houses up on top of the bookcases. 



mexicoandice said:



Deborah, your captions are hilarious! Thanks for sharing these pictures of your goofy flock! :laughing:

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Tia!



Pegg said:



FaeryBee flock is adorable, gorgeous and very funny!!! :loveeyes:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Peggy



StarlingWings said:



They are cute and crazy as usual, Deborah! 

I love that Seffra has adopted a new style--I agree that it's very flattering and I have even seen it around such fashion hubs as Paris and London! 

Springer, I think Julie has a good point! Tell the most talkative little budgie around there how it makes your feet hurt and he'll spread it all around so you can have it to yourself! 

It seems that Sparky got King Solomon into the secret agent life! :spy: I wonder what trouble they'll be in next? :dunno: eep:

Click to expand...

 Secret Agent King Solomon gives away no classified information. :spy: :undwech:*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ah Ha Ha Ha! Hilarious hi-jinks, as usual! Those 2 schemers will get the best of you yet, unless you keep that security camera of yours focused on them...And Seffra - that Totally glam girl - she certainly looks spectacular with the air brushed effect!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Upstairs girls
They've been living in their upstairs world
I bet they never had a downstairs guy
I bet their mama never told them why







I'm gonna try for an upstairs girl
Who's been living in her upstairs world
As long as anybudgie with hot blood can
And now she's looking for a downstairs man
That's what I am

​*


----------



## StarlingWings

What a cute set of pictures  I'm glad the "Upstairs Girls" are doing well--I love the second picture of them looking at each other! 

King Solomon looks very cute and playful in that last picture


----------



## shanebudgie

I just love all these beautiful budgie photos.so very glad they're doing great and having a great time my friend.you do such a wonderful job taking care of them all.

I would be happy as well there if I were a budgie lol.thanks for all the updates.blessings always


----------



## RavensGryf

Seffra and Samara's pad looks great Deborah, and the girls are beautiful. Solomon really wishes you'd put him in there too! Lol, love how you used that song .


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



What a cute set of pictures  I'm glad the "Upstairs Girls" are doing well--I love the second picture of them looking at each other!

King Solomon looks very cute and playful in that last picture 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star! 



shanebudgie said:



 I just love all these beautiful budgie photos.so very glad they're doing great and having a great time my friend.you do such a wonderful job taking care of them all.

I would be happy as well there if I were a budgie lol.thanks for all the updates.blessings always

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Shane. 



RavensGryf said:



Seffra and Samara's pad looks great Deborah, and the girls are beautiful. Solomon really wishes you'd put him in there too! Lol, love how you used that song .

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie -- the girls have gotten used to "the good life" upstairs where their penthouse is frequently placed by the floor to ceiling window so they can enjoy the view.*


----------



## Therm

Those girls are living the good life! 
That last picture is so precious!


----------



## aluz

I loved the song adaptation! I wonder if Solomon also works as a mechanic just like Billy Joel does on the music video.


----------



## SPBudgie

*Deb - your beautiful girls Rule!!! They have turned their upstairs banishment into the ultimate penthouse, and apparently Everyone knows it (at least King Solomon does!) Does this mean he will have visiting rights? I certainly hope so, as he was their main squeeze before they moved to the Big City, populated by a Host of handsome boys who started to fight over them...*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Therm said:



Those girls are living the good life! 
That last picture is so precious!

Click to expand...

Thank you, Emma!



aluz said:



I loved the song adaptation! I wonder if Solomon also works as a mechanic just like Billy Joel does on the music video. 

Click to expand...

 Hmmmm, we may have to check that out! 



SPBudgie said:



Deb - your beautiful girls Rule!!! They have turned their upstairs banishment into the ultimate penthouse, and apparently Everyone knows it (at least King Solomon does!) Does this mean he will have visiting rights? I certainly hope so, as he was their main squeeze before they moved to the Big City, populated by a Host of handsome boys who started to fight over them...

Click to expand...

I don't think King Solomon is going to get visiting rights, Ollie. The girls have become quite accustomed to having the entire F040 to themselves and I doubt they'd be willing to share their penthouse - even for visits! *

** * * * * * * *

I say, It appears Springer is trying to break Slider out of jail!



Slider, I'm tellin' ya man -- if you just fly down the corridor about a foot, there's an unlocked gate and you can escape!



Why is everybudgie making so much noise? Can't you see I'm napping here?



Ahhh, I finally have the food bowl all to myself!



That's strange, I was sure I saw Solomon up here a moment ago!



Singin' and Swingin' is MY idea of a good time!



Seriously? I really haven't changed since you last took my picture. Hmmmph!



Darn paparazzi, now their sneaking pictures in through my side window.



Ummm, I think we may have demolished that last shredder toy now. Might be time to place another order...



I promise I'll really try to be a good boy if you'll just let me come back out.



It isn't fair. I shouldn't have to share MY Mom with all those silly birds. out:


​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Deb, the latest pictures of the flock is so cute!  

I love Peachy's little face in that picture--he looks so innocent!  We know better though  

I'm sure Kylie secretly likes having some birdie chirps in the house, although he has to share his mum :happy4:

It was a joy to see every single one of them today :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## Birdigirl

Ha ha I so enjoyed these pics of the upstairs girls in their Fabulous apartment and the downstairs boy with his heart all set on an upstairs girl  Gorgeous pics and I love the Fab commentary too 

Super pics...did the jail break succeed hee hee


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Deb, the latest pictures of the flock is so cute! 

I love Peachy's little face in that picture--he looks so innocent!  We know better though 

I'm sure Kylie secretly likes having some birdie chirps in the house, although he has to share his mum :happy4:

It was a joy to see every single one of them today :thumbsup: :clap:

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Star!



Birdigirl said:



Ha ha I so enjoyed these pics of the upstairs girls in their Fabulous apartment and the downstairs boy with his heart all set on an upstairs girl  Gorgeous pics and I love the Fab commentary too 

Super pics...did the jail break succeed hee hee  

Yes indeed, Mary -- Slider "escaped" joined everybudgie on the "outside". :laughing2:

Click to expand...

*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Sheesh! I help Slider break out of jail then he simply disappears!



I'm on the outside looking in 
An' I wanna be, an' I wanna be back on the inside w-i-i-th you . . .



I'm standin' in the Shadows of Love
Getting ready for the heartache to come



I believe this mineral block is an excellent contrast to my natural beauty



Finally! It's about time that maid brought my lunch.



Up on the roof... up on the roof...



No, Mom - first you focus the camera THEN you take the picture! :001_rolleyes:



Everybudgie's talking at me
I don't hear a word they're sayin'
Only the echos of my mind



I can show you a shortcut on how to do it if you want



Mom says this is "knotgrass" but it sure looks like some kinda grasss to me!



Oh, Hi! Were you looking for me?



Ballerinas must practice their positions every day!



Peek-A-Boo!



I could hide in here anytime I want and nobirdy would ever know!



Yep, seems to be made of a rain resistant material



What? Who me? I'm just checking out this new cabin, Mom.



Well, I suppose I can come out if you insist.



See ya next time!
:wave:​*


----------



## RavensGryf

Yay! I love seeing the entire adorable FaeryBee Flock +1  they always make me smile. Everyone is looking so good too with their new feathers after a molt! 

Again, their cute little personalities were captured with your captions.. I mean... what they actually said, right?


----------



## mexicoandice

Deb, your pictures and captions cracked me up! :laughing: 
You certainly have your hands full with all 12 of your little clowns!


----------



## Therm

Those are so great. The knotgrass one cracked me up, Deb. 

All your babies are precious!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ah, Deb - thank you for the delightful update on your adorable HUGE flock! As always, your captions are hilarious and perfect (as in "perfectly hilarious") - and I So enjoy their little songs!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*


RavensGryf said:



Yay! I love seeing the entire adorable FaeryBee Flock +1  they always make me smile. Everyone is looking so good too with their new feathers after a molt!

Again, their cute little personalities were captured with your captions.. I mean... what they actually said, right? 

Click to expand...

 Yep - what they said. They are very vocal little birdies.  And they are all getting ready to and/or have already started their autumn molts now. 



mexicoandice said:



Deb, your pictures and captions cracked me up! :laughing: 
You certainly have your hands full with all 12 of your little clowns! 

Click to expand...

 You're right about having my hands full with this crew, Tia!



Therm said:



Those are so great. The knotgrass one cracked me up, Deb.

All your babies are precious!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Emma!



SPBudgie said:



Ah, Deb - thank you for the delightful update on your adorable HUGE flock! As always, your captions are hilarious and perfect (as in "perfectly hilarious") - and I So enjoy their little songs!!!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Ollie! These birds do like to sing!  :laughing2:*


----------



## aluz

It's really great to see the whole flock, Kylie included! 
Solomon has posed perfectly for his solo picture! 

It seems Peachy found a good hideout, maybe he thinks there's some toys inside or even Scooter's hidden stash of Snickers!


----------



## Jedikeet

Ahh, its always so refreshing to see new photos of the Faeryflock and the birdies are all as adorable as can be. I especially love Scooter's new pix of his puffy, round head and PeachyPoo's Peek-A-Boo in his fancy carrier


----------



## Owlet

Deb
Amazing pics of your flock!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Scooter sharing a Valentine's Day treat with his best bud, Soterion



Want another?



You really should try looking at things from MY perspective!



I promise I didn't poop in your shoe!



Hmmm, Mom - may I have some of that millet, please?



But -- I want to watch Animal Planet now!



It's time for a playground break



Do you wanna play with me?



Did you leave Pedro and Poppy's water dish up here for a reason?



No reason the dish can't be used for multiple purposes, right?



Ahhhh, refreshing!!



:wave:​*


----------



## StarlingWings

Deb, your flock is adorable!  

Scooter and Soterion are the sweetest budgie boys together, they really are great friends now! 

Peachy is just as sweet as pie  He clearly rules the roost--or thinks he does!  

What sweet Valentine's day photos


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ah,Deb - what a Wonderful flock update! Love the pictures of the all the boys, and Mr. Peachy is just as Charming as can be! Great photos!*


----------



## RavensGryf

I've missed seeing the Faery Flock! I absolutely love Scooter in the first pic, and Soterion in the second pic. Those are about the cutest pics ever . I love all of them actually. 

Peachy is extremely adorable, and is such a gorgeous color !


----------



## LynandIndigo

Beautiful photos of your flock Deb. Peachy you are so cute. Do you charm your visitors when they come to visit you..


----------



## FaeryBee

*


StarlingWings said:



Deb, your flock is adorable! 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Star! 



SPBudgie said:



Ah,Deb - what a Wonderful flock update! Love the pictures of the all the boys, and Mr. Peachy is just as Charming as can be! Great photos!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Ollie :blush:



RavensGryf said:



I've missed seeing the Faery Flock! I absolutely love Scooter in the first pic, and Soterion in the second pic. Those are about the cutest pics ever . I love all of them actually.

Peachy is extremely adorable, and is such a gorgeous color !

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Julie!



LynandIndigo said:



Beautiful photos of your flock Deb. Peachy you are so cute. Do you charm your visitors when they come to visit you..

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Lyn
Yes, Peachy wants to be the center of attention anytime there is a visitor!*


----------



## JRS

Lovely photos, especially the double swing technique - "Oh yes we CAN both fit!" I think that budgies always look adorable when hanging upside down :laughing1:


----------



## BlueBirdNYC

Super cute photos.... ! Soooo cute!


----------



## bparakeets

Love the pictures of your flock, Faery! :001_wub:


----------



## HappiBudgie

Kylie is so sweet! I love your flock's pics!


----------



## jrook

LOVE these peeks at your gorgeous flock and of sweet Kylie! What a great group of gorgeous, healthy and happy friends.


----------



## FaeryBee

*A few pictures of the budgie boys

Skipper


Slider


Springer


Scooter


Soterion


Sparky




Solomon






I'll try to get a couple pictures of my girls in the next few days.

:wave:​*


----------



## HarryBird

I want Sparky. Can I have him please?


----------



## SPBudgie

*Deb - your boys are all just So Royal and Handsome! If I Had to choose, I would pick Soterion, but I am very glad I don't have to!
Great pictures, as always - thanks for the update!*


----------



## Niamhf

Such a handsome flock of budgie boys  they are just beautiful


----------



## JRS

Lovely photos of the boys, I see you've got your own little 'S' club 7 going on there


----------



## StarlingWings

They are absolutely precious!  I always love seeing your budgie boys, they're so handsome


----------



## Jonah

Outstanding flock of budgie boy's Deb, all very handsome and healthy looking lad's....:2thumbs:


----------



## Therm

Springer is my absolute favourite. But that's like picking your favourite from a list of wonderful things. Do i prefer diamonds or rubies... Who cares? 
Gorgeous little flock.


----------



## SamandWilley

Beautiful photos and a beautiful flock! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you to everyone who replied to the pictures of the Budgie Boys! :grouphug:

The girls asked if they could please have their turn now. 

Samara






Seffra




​*


----------



## StarlingWings

The girls look lovely, as usual  Seffra always looks so fierce with her warrior's updo and Samara looks quite demure


----------



## SPBudgie

*The absolute essence of feminine budgie pulchritude - strong, yet ladylike!*


----------



## Niamhf

Oh look at them they are just stunning


----------



## ReneBC

Lovely pictures of your beautiful flock!
Fido chews back at Scooter btw.


----------



## RavensGryf

It's always a treat to see your beautiful boys (and girls) Deborah !


----------



## bparakeets

Beautiful pictures, Faery!


----------



## RavensGryf

I just now saw the pics of Samara and Seffra, although my last post was _after_ it :dunno:. Anyway, your girls are just as beautiful as your boys .

I have to say the opposite of Star. To me, Samara seems more the she-warrior type, and Seffra always looks so demure like my Mink .


----------



## FaeryBee

*I agree -- Samara is the Warrior-Queen and lets everyone know it!

Seffra knows to stay out of Samara's way when Samara goes on a rampage. Otherwise she yanks tiny little Sefra's tail! *


----------



## StarlingWings

Yikes, imagine if Samara and Mallorn ever met  :scare: :behindsofa:


----------



## FaeryBee

*The "Upstairs Girls" decided to indulge in another mini-photo op

Samara







Seffra







​*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Little Miss Poppy Posy





Senor Pedro





The Dynamic Duo



Peachy Pie Bird

Hey, whatcha doin' down there?



I know you're up to something. . .



I'm not being nosey - it's my job to keep an eye on things around here!



BIG BIRD IN CHARGE



Kylie - my precious PLUS ONE!

​*


----------



## JRS

The budgie girls look very refined in those poses. Samara's colour is gorgeous.

I love :loveeyes: the lovies! The photo of Pedro's back shows his plumage off beautifully and Peachy's curiosity (nosiness ) is very cute.

As much as you adore them all, it must be nice to get outside for a nice long walk with Kylie and have a change from all the chatter - best of both worlds.


----------



## StarlingWings

They are absolutely beautiful, Deb! 

The girls look stunning, as usual, and I actually just noticed the brilliant shade of blue that Pedro has on his rump! He is beautiful, and so is Miss Poppy. 

Peachy is also such an adorable fellow  I always love seeing them!


----------



## fatmaguler

They are so beautiful!! :001_smile:


----------



## RavensGryf

Adorable pics of everyone . I especially love the one with Poppy and Pedro together. So precious. That Peachy is definitely the one in charge! Sweet Kylie, bless him .


----------



## Jonah

The girl's look wonderful Deb, healthy and happy. Good to see little Kylie looking so good as he catches his beauty ZZZZZ's....:clap:....:2thumbs:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you everyone! :blush:

Miss Poppy has had a second picture added into the previous post now. 
(PhotoBucket just wouldn't cooperate with that particular picture when I was trying to upload them yesterday. :smash

See you next time! :wave:*


----------



## Niamhf

Oh how beautiful😀 they are all just stunning


----------



## RavensGryf

Thank you for adding another one of Poppy . She is the prettiest little thing. I've never seen that mutation before her. I know she's not so friendly, but she could have me fooled she is so adorable!


----------



## FaeryBee

*King Solomon's Royal Photo Shoot*

*Sparky, I believe I'll call in the Court Photographer and order a Royal Photo Shoot today.


Solomon, my friend, I'm sure your loyal subjects would be most appreciative


Well, you know -- I am a little shy sometimes - even though I am the King.


This is the Royal Bead Box. It holds many of the Kingdom's Special Treasures!


Royal Portraits






I say, I actually didn't realize modeling was going to be such hard work!


Perhaps now I can finally address this itch which started during the photo shoot


Ahhhh, that's the spot


I believe I'll indulge in a Kingly post-photo nap now that the exhausting session is complete


*​


----------



## JRS

:bowdown: Your Majesty, the royal portraits are truely divine. :king:

'The royal bead box' had me choking on my tea


----------



## StarlingWings

King Solomon is one royal budgie! You can just tell he is a regal boy-- the way he spreads out and languidly lounges on his royal perch just proves it!  :king: 

What great photos!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


JRS said:



:bowdown: Your Majesty, the royal portraits are truely divine. :king:

'The royal bead box' had me choking on my tea 

Click to expand...

The Royal Bead Box contains treasures that are often counted by throwing individual pieces on the floor. 
Of course, the serf of the Kingdom is expected to carefully account for each and every one of those treasures and ensure they are safely returned to the Kingdom's Royal Bead Box at the end of the day!



StarlingWings said:



King Solomon is one royal budgie! You can just tell he is a regal boy-- the way he spreads out and languidly lounges on his royal perch just proves it!  :king:

What great photos!

Click to expand...

Thanks, Star 
It's very unusual for King Solomon to be amenable to having his Royal Portrait taken so it was a rare treat to have him allow the Court Photographer the opportunity!*


----------



## SPBudgie

*As usual, Deb, your flock absolutely Dazzles! Kylie is as adorable and precious as ever; and the birdies - well, what can I say except I Love them all! Your girls appear to be thriving in their penthouse, while the boys are so suave and nonchalant in their exclusive men's club. I'm always happy to see the handsome Pedro, with his Ice Princess, Poppy, ever so ethereally beautiful; and Peachy Pie!!! YAY!!!
But - that King Solomon is Definitely the celebrity of the hour - Incredibly regal, and Such a poseur for the Court Photographer! And I Loved hearing about the Royal Bead Box, and the hard working minion/serf who's charged with accounting for each and every bead at the end of each and every day!*


----------



## Hunterkat

I love how King Solomon just lays himself across his throne! And of course, you must worship the budgies and clean up after their mess! :lol:
Is Sparky a wild-type budgie? I never knew the size difference was so large!! hmy:


----------



## RavensGryf

I loved this Royal Photo Shoot . What an adorable little ruler of the Kingdom . I bet the serf of the Kingdom and the Court Photographer are the same person who wears many hats? :laughing2:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Peachy Pie Plays Peek-A-Boo!!*

*Hi, Mom! Do you want to play with me?


I have a GREAT idea - Let's see if you can find me.


Are you ready?


Momm!!? I said, are you ready?


Hee-Hee-Hee! She'll never find me in here.


Oh my! Is she really over there looking under my cage? 


I'm so tall my head is touching the ceiling!
Wheeeeee!!


Ooops - Busted! 
OK, fine... So you've found me -- 
But now can you catch me?? 

​*


----------



## StarlingWings

How sweet :laughing2: Peachy Pie is great at playing hide and seek  

What a mischievous ball of fluff  Thanks for sharing his fun and games with us!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ha Ha! Your Peachy is Such an Adorably mischievous little imp - Love to see his colorful antics, and your colorful captions! :hug:*


----------



## Jonah

King Solomon in all his splendor....:loveeyes:

Life in the kingdom of Faerybee has been very agreeable to the little fellow, er, I mean to his royal highness, the King...beautiful pic's....:clap:


----------



## RavensGryf

Peachy is just the cutest little thing . I love his adorable face and beautiful vibrant colors.


----------



## JRS

Hee hee, what a little monkey! :001_tongue:
Peachy must have been watching those wardrobe doors being removed, with great excitement for an exploration. 
He/she looks so cute with his/her head popping out there :001_wub:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Celebrating Kylie!*

*Kylie Conan MacAn'Bhaird Farabee
aka
"The Best Boy Ever!"

Kylie allowed me to take a few photos yesterday while he was enjoying the beautiful Springtime weather

I'm ready to go outside now

Are you coming with me?


Gotta check out which of my friends left messages!


I helped plant this flower


Step carefully


Kylie Conan MacAnBhaird Farabee aka "The Best Boy Ever!"


It's a beautiful day today


Big Yaawwwn!


Excuse me - you weren't supposed to see that. 


Time for a short siesta


Thanks for bringing in by my fan, Mom


This is my favorite place to sleep
​*


----------



## Therm

Kylie is simply adorable! 
I love the picture with the flower and the last one- sleeping soundly on the bed- bliss!


----------



## Jo Ann

*kylie*

It is such a joy to see handsome Kylie, a very good boy in deed, surveying the
domain of his castle and lands like the great Lairds of yore. love and Blessings,
Jo Ann:yellow face 2: :hug::hug::hug::clap::clap::happy4::music:eep: :jumping1:


----------



## Hunterkat

I love Kylie!! He's absolutely gorgeous! What breed of dog is he?
Also Peachy is sooo cute :001_wub:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you, Katherine.

Kylie is a Shetland Sheepdog (Sheltie)

I brought Kylie and his sister Autumn home when they were 10 months old.

Autumn left for the Rainbow Bridge in June of 2015.
So Kylie has had all my attention since then.

​
Kylie is now 13 years and 9 months old.

I have been very blessed to have them in my life.

Peachy Pie is definitely a cutie.
He's also a mischievous little pill! :laughing:*


----------



## Jo Ann

*Peachy Pie*

What a wonderful heritage of adventure we have been blessed with by his honor, Peachy Pie. Blessings, Jo Ann:2thumbs::hug::hug::loveeyes:


----------



## RavensGryf

What a beautiful photo shoot of Kylie . I love your captions along with the cute photos. Such adorable little floppy ears!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Cameo Appearance 
of
Peachy Pie

Whatcha Doin' Mom?


Here I am!

​*


----------



## SPBudgie

FaeryBee said:


> *Thank you, Katherine.
> 
> Kylie is a Shetland Sheepdog (Sheltie)
> 
> I brought Kylie and his sister Autumn home when they were 10 months old.
> 
> Autumn left for the Rainbow Bridge in June of 2015.
> So Kylie has had all my attention since then.
> 
> ​
> Kylie is now 13 years and 9 months old.
> 
> I have been very blessed to have them in my life.*


*Awww - Autumn, and Kylie - so very precious and dear :loveeyes: :loveeyes: :love2: :hug: :hug:*


----------



## jean20057

*Awww so sweet. You know I always love to see pictures of Kylie, and this one of him and his sister is gorgeous. What a sweet pair! :loveeyes: Kylie certainly is a special little floof!

Sent from my SM-G360V using Tapatalk*


----------



## DitchWitch

FaeryBee said:


> *
> 
> ​*


*What a cute little munchkin! Peachy looks so soft and adorable. *


----------



## RavensGryf

I bet Peachy _IS_ soft! I just want to cuddle and kiss him . Would he let me do that?


----------



## FaeryBee

*Julie,

Peachy would be in little lovebird heaven if you were to cuddle and kiss him.

He absolutely loves cuddles and kisses (especially tummy kisses!)

Peachy is happiest when he is the center of undivided attention.*


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh Peachy!  Deborah, I'll be right over :driving:. I can't resist a cute, soft, cuddly, kissable little Peachy lovebird .


----------



## FaeryBee

*


RavensGryf said:



Oh Peachy!  Deborah, I'll be right over :driving:. I can't resist a cute, soft, cuddly, kissable little Peachy lovebird .

Click to expand...

We'll be waiting! You're welcome to stay as long as you'd like. *


----------



## FaeryBee

*Skipper and Scooter
(aka: Skipooter)


Springer and Slider 
(aka Spider)


Sparky


Poppy




Pedro




​*


----------



## StarlingWings

What great portraits of the birds, Deb! 

Pedro especially looks quite dashing in his latest shots  

All of them are gorgeous!


----------



## RavensGryf

It's been a long time since I've heard "Skipooter"  that gave me a giggle, and Spider too . All such beautiful birds with perfect plumage!


----------



## ReneBC

What beauties


----------



## JRS

Lovely photos. 
Poppy's coy little look there, is very cute!


----------



## Hunterkat

I love all of your flock! They are so gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## SPBudgie

*Lovely to see Skipooter again, relaxing after such an action packed adventure career; And Spider - What a pair of cutie patooties! I really like Slider's sassy stance vs Springer's dignified demeanor...
Senor Pedro colors are so lovely and rich; and Miss Poppy - well, what else can be said of such an angelic Looking girl...
Sparky looks ready for anything - does he pal up with any other of the boys?
Love them All!!!*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, everyone!

Ollie,
Sparky is very good friends with both Solomon and Slider. It's really cute how he divides his time between the two of them.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Soterion takes Center Stage 
(er, um&#8230; I mean "patio")



I'm enjoying time on my private patio today


This particular ball is one of my favorites




Maybe I'll throw it on the floor now so you can pick it up for me


Ready for take-off!

​*


----------



## SPBudgie

*


FaeryBee said:



Soterion takes Center Stage 
(er, um&#8230; I mean "patio")



I'm enjoying time on my private patio today


This particular ball is one of my favorites




Maybe I'll throw it on the floor now so you can pick it up for me


Ready for take-off!

​

Click to expand...

SO happy to see the Magnificent Handsome Royal Soterion!!!*


----------



## Cisco

Wow ... Soterion is handsome. :yes: Never seen such a perfect white Budgie.


----------



## RavensGryf

I always love seeing the gorgeous Soterion!  

I love what your budgies say too,  so cute.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Happy Holidays from the FaeryBee Flock
(plus two!)

Sparky


















Scooter


















Skipper


















Slider


















Springer


















Samara


















Seffra


















Solomon


















Soterion


















Poppy









Pedro and Poppy


















Peachy



























Rory









Shadow









Rory and Shadow


















:wave:
​*


----------



## Hunterkat

I love the pictures of everyone! Happy holidays to you and your flock!


----------



## StarlingWings

Deb, thank you so much for these beautiful photos of your flock plus two!! 

They are all gorgeous  It really put a huge smile on my face to see them!


----------



## SPBudgie

*Ms FaeryBee - thank you so much for this impressive lineup of your magnificent critter family - so lovely and fun to see! I love them, and I love you :hug:*


----------



## Goldenwing

What a gorgeous flock! I can tell your birds are all well cared for and well loved. Thanks for the lovely photos.  Lemon Drop and I wish you and your flock a happy holidays as well!

Goldenwing and Lemon Drop :lutino linnie:


----------



## Angielovesbirds

Amazing pictures.


----------



## RavensGryf

Oh my gosh, I was saying awww the whole way through. Deborah, all your precious animals are adorable! I love these latest pics.


----------



## JRS

Beautiful photos of beautiful birds.
The photos of Rory and Shadow outdoors exploring and then later snoozing together are just adorable.
:001_wub: :loveeyes:


----------



## Jo Ann

*FaeryBee's*

What a blessing,my dear friend to see your lovely family, and to remember back through the years the talent,and love and friendship each little personality has
grown to express.The budgies have come into the fullness of BUDGIE and Roary and Shadow are just amazing. The cross country adventures and the humans here on TB striving to make life better day by day. These memories fill my heart with love and appreciation, especially Peachy Pie. When times are rough I remember each member of TB with great joy!! Many Blessings, Jo Ann ::wave::hug::hug::hug::music::jumping::grouphug: :jumping: arty2::smiley-talk017:arty2::smiley-talk017:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you all for your very kind messages!
:grouphug:*


----------



## lbeckman

I love them all, but, oh my, Peachy Pie!!!:001_wub:


----------



## FaeryBee

*I know most of the pictures from this thread are going to be inaccessible soon because of the changes PhotoBucket made with regard to sharing photos on "Third Party Websites". 

I haven't decided whether to try to transfer all the photos to Imgur and edit each post or just forget it and perhaps post some of the old photos now and then (in this thread) as the mood strikes.

Anyway, for now, here are a couple of recent pictures of my beautiful "plus two" shetland sheepdogs.

For those who don't know, Shadow Mist is a blue merle sheltie and is 13 months old.
Rory is a sable sheltie (albeit with non-sheltie looking ears) and is almost 8 months old.

Shadow Mist




























Ruaidhrí Faolán (Rory)



























​*


----------



## SPBudgie

*Love Love LOVE!!!*


----------



## Blingy

Oh, what beautiful babies. My Mum shows Newfoundlands and used to be a breeder. She just imported a new puppy who is an absolute sweetheart. I wish they didn't grow up so fast. I love puppies!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Rory is so big and so handsome!  

They both are beautiful, thanks for sharing your pups with us!


----------



## Goldenwing

Your furry friends look very cute!

I hope you will post some pictures of your feathered flock soon, too!


----------



## JRS

Deborah, these photos are not helping my, “I am not ready for another dog” decision at all!
They both look so calm and their coats are just beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## lyx

Your pups are absolutely gorgeous!! 

After moving out of my parents into a small apartment with no doggies I am missing having them around big time. This is just making me broody for a puppy! :001_tongue:


----------



## Hunterkat

They are gorgeous as always!


----------



## MidnightIris

They are so gorgeous!! Can I have Rory please??


----------



## RavensGryf

Seeing your “plus two” always gives me a big smile Deborah!  They’re both gorgeous boys. 

Shadow looks like he’s posing for the show ring, and “little” Rory still has a cute little puppy face!


----------



## FaeryBee

*The boys and I thank everyone for your kind comments!

I don't take pictures often as I'm usually busy with taking care of the flock of twelve and the "plus two" as well as trying to stay on top of things on the forum. :001_tongue:*


----------



## Goldenwing

"I don't take pictures often as I'm usually busy with taking care of the flock of twelve and the "plus two" as well as trying to stay on top of things on the forum. "

And an amazing job you do of it! :thumbsup::clap:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Peachy: Mom keeps talking about "Moving Day" and that we are going for a very long ride in the car! I haven't gone for a car ride for a while - actually since the last time she took me to visit Aunt Connie. I'm excited.

Pedro: What's a car? Is it that thing she brought Poppy and me her in way back in 2011? Man that was 7 years ago and I barely remember it! :driving:

Poppy: I don't remember it at all! I was scared  and I had my eyes shut.

Sparky: I remember the car. Mom brought me on a 7+ hour ride from the place I was hatched.

Skipper: Yeah, we did the same thing when I came here 4 years ago. She put my cage in the front seat and we sang together on the way to my new home here.

Scooter: Huh! Well, Aunt Connie picked me up and brought me here but the drive was the same amount of time as you guys cause I was hatched at the same place as you!

Solomon: When Mom came to get Seffra, Samara, Soterion and me, we were about the same distance away but she picked us up in Toledo!

Springer: Slider, how far away did we live when she came to get us?

Slider: Our ride wasn't that far - only about 3.5 hours We were up north of Philadelphia

Seffra: How long are we going to be in this car thing on Moving Day?

Samara: I heard Mom say its going to take us two days and we're stopping someplace called a "motel" overnight. That sounds scary to me.

Soterion: Yeah, but she's going to have us in "travel cages" and bring us into the "motel" overenight so we'll be safe. I don't think she'd let anything happen to us.

Peachy: I guess I've been on more trips than any of you guys. I'm what's called a "seasoned traveler"!

Poppy: What seasoning did they use on you? If it was basil, can I have a bite?

All the birdies laughing&#8230;

Pedro: I guess all those cages up on the shelf are the "travel cages" we are going to be riding in?

Skipper: Yep! I heard that Seffra, Samara and Solomon are going to be in one cage, you and Poppy will be in a second cage, the third cage is for Scooter, Sparky, Soterion, Slider, Springer and me and then Peachy will be in the fourth cage.

Peachy: 'Cause I'm special

Scooter: Are all those cages going to fit in the car?

Peachy: Mom already did a check of the sizes. She carried them all outside and put them in the very back of the Prius. That's the kind of car she has. They'll fit just fine.

Samara: But what about our big cages? I like my house!

Peachy: All of our big mansions are going to be moved by a thing called a "Moving Truck". They won't be down there as soon as we are but they'll come within about 6 days after we arrive.
We'll have to sleep in the smaller cages until they arrive but&#8230;. I have more news!

Sparky: Well, don't keep us in suspense! What is it?

Peachy: All the budgies are going to have a whole room to themselves a the new house.
And, the lovebirds will have a separate room all their own! Instead of cages having to be moved around every day, we'll have lots of space!

Poppy: What? Does that mean we'll have even MORE room to fly around during our out-of-cage time than we do at this house?

Peachy: You will! The rooms are right across the hall from each other so every birdie can still talk to one another. I'm sure sometimes Mom will even move the huge flight cages into the same room so we can visit in the evenings before bed if we really want her to.

Seffra: Well, this "Moving Day" might not be so bad after all.

Soterion: When do we leave and where are we going to be after "Moving Day"?

Peachy: We leave Virginia to head to Florida on the 19th of this month. We should be at our new house the evening of the 20th. We'll even be able to see a lake out the windows at the new house because the house is right on the water. I really am excited!

Everybirdie now chattering amongst themselves discussing what the upcoming big adventure will hold for them.*


----------



## Blingy

Peanut and JoJo were very excited to hear about the FaeryBee flocks upcoming adventure and will be eagerly waiting to hear all about the road trip and what everybirdie thinks of the new house. They told me to ask if you've made a list of songs to sing while on the road yet, or if you're just going to wing it (pun intended )?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jo Ann

Hi Deborah.

I so love to see the gang in action, especially Peachy!! I am jealous of his attention.
Rory is learning to pick up the yard. His big brother is a fantastic teacher. Is Mom going to 
take them to puppy school. Maybe Ted will join so they can all go to school together.Hi everyone.I miss the TB family, Sending Prayers to everyone. What a wonderful new house!!! Lots of room for adventures and mischief. I bet the birdies are already planning!!

Love and prayers for a safe trip to your new home. What a beautiful mansion . Are you going to have some one to help you keep the place in order?

Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Cody

I am sure the flock will be talking about the upcoming big adventure for some time, please keep us posted on all the exciting events.


----------



## JRS

Oh my goodness Deborah, that’s going to be one noisy car ride if they all decide to sing along 

Hopefully the changing environments will keep them all interested enough to avoid any cabin fever.
Are Rory & Shadow included in this road trip too or are they escaping on a little ‘holiday’?
It sounds like a lot of planning, but I can see that you’ve probably thought it all through in fine detail. 

The new house sounds lovely and the two bird rooms are a very well deserved luxury.
Before you know it, you’ll be all moved in and unpacked; thankful and feeling that the upheaval was all worthwhile. 
The very best wishes that everything goes smoothly! :flowers:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks for all the well-wishes!



Blingy said:



Peanut and JoJo were very excited to hear about the FaeryBee flocks upcoming adventure and will be eagerly waiting to hear all about the road trip and what everybirdie thinks of the new house. They told me to ask if you've made a list of songs to sing while on the road yet, or if you're just going to wing it (pun intended )?
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to expand...

Kellie,

We know we'll be singing along with my U2 CD since it is everybirdie's favorite.
I'm sure "Bad Bird, Bad Bird, Whatcha Gonna Do" and "Bird, Bird, Bird - Bird is the Word!" will be on the song list since that those get sung to Peachy on a regular basis.
Other than that, the old road-trip stand-by of "500 miles" is sure to come in somewhere during the trip. The flock will let me know what else they want to sing as the miles progress. 

Kisses to Peanut and JoJo from the flock!



Jo Ann said:



Hi Deborah.
I so love to see the gang in action, especially Peachy!! I am jealous of his attention.

Rory is learning to pick up the yard. His big brother is a fantastic teacher. Is Mom going to take them to puppy school. Maybe Ted will join so they can all go to school together.

Hi everyone.I miss the TB family, Sending Prayers to everyone. What a wonderful new house!!! Lots of room for adventures and mischief. I bet the birdies are already planning!!

Love and prayers for a safe trip to your new home. What a beautiful mansion . Are you going to have some one to help you keep the place in order?

Blessings, Jo Ann

Click to expand...

Hi, Jo Ann -
I don't know yet if I'm going to have someone come in occasionally to help clean up the house or if that and taking care of the animals is going to be my full-time job. :laughing2: I guess it remains to be seen.

Peachy is as spoiled as ever and wants my undivided attention for as much of the day as possible.

Rory did go to basic doggy school.
The biggest problem we have with him is that he is the most overly exuberant dog I've ever had. He's very vocal so the barking is an issue. He's still only 10 months old so I'm hoping he'll outgrow some of it as he matures.



Cody said:



I am sure the flock will be talking about the upcoming big adventure for some time, please keep us posted on all the exciting events.

Click to expand...

 Will do! If I remember in all the chaos, I'll try to get a picture of all the travel cages once everybirdie has been situated in the car on the day of the move. :yes:



JRS said:



Oh my goodness Deborah, that's going to be one noisy car ride if they all decide to sing along 

Hopefully the changing environments will keep them all interested enough to avoid any cabin fever.

Are Rory & Shadow included in this road trip too or are they escaping on a little 'holiday'?
It sounds like a lot of planning, but I can see that you've probably thought it all through in fine detail.

The new house sounds lovely and the two bird rooms are a very well deserved luxury.
Before you know it, you'll be all moved in and unpacked; thankful and feeling that the upheaval was all worthwhile.

The very best wishes that everything goes smoothly! :flowers:

Click to expand...

Thank you, Julia!

Yes, Rory and Shadow are included in the adventure and will be riding in the back seat of the Prius. I have a back seat/cover that attaches to the headrests of the front seats as well as the headrests of the back seats.
As such, it not only protects the seats but also serves as a big of a hammock in that it prevents anypup from falling into the foot well.  The boys both have harnesses that hook to the seat belt fasteners so they are able to move around in the back seat but are secured in a manner that then trying to go over either the back seat or come through the console into the front area is impossible.

Basically, my car has been designated as the official mode of transportation for the entire flock, Rory and Shadow and me. My car will be full with all the animals so the only extra room I'll have will be the passenger seat and front passenger floor board area. I'll put a small cooler there along with water, dishes, food, etc. for the boys and the birdies.

Ted will be driving his Rav-4 down and pulling a small 5x8 trailer behind it. The trailer will have our suitcases, flammable liquids, and any other items that can't go into the moving truck or which we may need in the days before our stuff actually arrives at the new house.

Here are a couple of pictures of the new house which were taken from the realtor's website when the house was listed for sale:



































*


----------



## RavensGryf

Those birds of yours are so cute Deborah!  

Sounds like you’re well organized and finally ready for the big move. I know everything will work out fine, and it will be so worth it in the end. :hug:

The property is absolutely gorgeous, and looks so peaceful. I’d be excited too!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you, Julie!

I must admit that I'm really looking forward to no longer being in a townhouse with the neighbors right on top of me. 

Having two designated rooms for the birds is going to cut down on a lot of effort in moving the cages around on a daily basis in order for them all to have safe and protected out-of-cage time.

Additionally, finally having a fenced in back-yard with grass where Rory and Shadow can run and play is a dream come true for me.

I feel incredibly blessed ray: that Ted and I are going to be able to have the new place and I'm looking forward to all the changes it will bring for us. :blush:*


----------



## Hunterkat

The property looks beautiful, and I'm sure everybirdy is going to enjoy having the separate rooms!


----------



## Cody

Everything looks beautiful, it looks like the flock may have their own screened in porch too.


----------



## StarlingWings

What a beautiful property! I'm so glad that you and Ted found a great place to settle with the entire flock (and two pups)  

I hope the move goes well! It seems you're all ready to go


----------



## Blingy

Oh wow, what a gorgeous property and no doubt the view from that big window is spectacular. I can't wait to hear the news that you've arrived safely, settled in and are enjoying the beautiful house and surrounding grounds. Are you into boating? Will you be cruising on the lake? 

It sounds like your car ride will be a lot of fun (sing alongs always are). By the way, I have one of those car seat hammocks too. They're a great idea and work really well (& a great price too).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*The screened in porches are going to be my favorite part of the house! It's great that there is both an upper level and a lower level one can enjoy. 

Thanks for your kind comments, Star.
I'm glad Ted's finally willing to make the changes and hope that having the new place will give him a chance to finally kick-back and enjoy life a little. His whole world was wrapped up in his work previously.

Kellie, Ted and I both love the water and will be planning to purchase a boat so we can better enjoy it. In addition to the lake where the house is located, there is a large "chain" of lakes throughout Lake County, FL to be explored and enjoyed. I'm truly looking forward to those times.

Since moving day is now fast approaching, things are getting a bit more chaotic. I'll definitely keep you all posted on the move. The flock will be sure to let you know their thoughts once they are settled into the new house.*


----------



## Goldenwing

Best wishes for you on your move! I know it is a lot of work to move, especially with so many animals. Lemon Drop says to tell your flock that moving is a little stressful but also fun because of all the interesting new things there are to see.


----------



## FaeryBee

*It's been a long time since I've posted any pictures so here are a few to bring everyone up-to-date.

Samara









Scooter









Seffra









Skipper









Solomon









Soterion









Sparky









Springer









Peachy









Pedro









Poppy









Rory









Shadow








​*


----------



## Cody

Everyone is looking great, the pups have grown, Rory looks almost grown up. How does everyone like their new home?


----------



## Goldenwing

What a handsome flock you have! :yes:


----------



## Blingy

Oh, I do love seeing pics of your gorgeous flock. They all look happy and healthy and look to have settled into their new home.

I’ve always loved those grapevine perches. I wish we could get them here (at least I haven’t been able to find any).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings

Deb, I always love seeing pics of your flock! It truly made my day to see all of them :001_wub: 

All the feathered buds look precious, very glad to see them doing well. I can't believe how big Rory and Shadow are!  

Careful, I might teleport to FL and do some pet-napping! eep:


----------



## Hunterkat

It was so good to see your flock again! Rory and Shadow are so big! I love Shadow's eyes. By the way, is your entire flock English budgies?


----------



## FaeryBee

*


Goldenwing said:



What a handsome flock you have! :yes:

Click to expand...

Thank you! :blush:



Cody said:



Everyone is looking great, the pups have grown, Rory looks almost grown up. How does everyone like their new home?

Click to expand...

Everyone is very happy in their new home, thank you!

Rory is over a year old now so hopefully he's stopped growing. He certainly does not look like a pure-bred sheltie and if I had not met his parents I would have thought for sure he was a mix. He's bigger than Shadow now, holds his tail upright and has droopy ears, none of which are sheltie "standards". LOL. He's wild as can be and I love him to pieces.



Blingy said:



Oh, I do love seeing pics of your gorgeous flock. They all look happy and healthy and look to have settled into their new home.

I've always loved those grapevine perches. I wish we could get them here (at least I haven't been able to find any).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to expand...

Thanks, Kellie!
Keep checking Amazon.com.uk periodically for grapevine perches. They did carry them at one time...



StarlingWings said:



Deb, I always love seeing pics of your flock! It truly made my day to see all of them :001_wub:

All the feathered buds look precious, very glad to see them doing well. I can't believe how big Rory and Shadow are! 

Careful, I might teleport to FL and do some pet-napping! eep:

Click to expand...

We'd love to have you teleport to Florida for a visit! 
But the pet-napping... uh not so much. :tongue: :laughing2:



Hunterkat said:



It was so good to see your flock again! Rory and Shadow are so big! I love Shadow's eyes. By the way, is your entire flock English budgies?

Click to expand...

Shadow says "thank you" for the compliment! 

All of my budgies are full English except for Sparky who is a 50/50.
All of my flock came from the same breeder.

Sparky is the oldest and will be 7 in December.
Springer is the youngest and just turned 3 in September.

*


----------



## RavensGryf

Yay new update of the Faery Flock +2 ! I love seeing all of your beauties Deb,  winged _and_ 4 legged!

Is Springer really that vivid and bright? So pretty.. I never realized that Seffra has that much of violet in her.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thanks, Julie

Yes, Springer is very vivid and bright -- I love his coloring.

Seffra definitely has a lot of violet and has become very brave since we've moved. She loves playing and flying from cage to cage now.*


----------



## FaeryBee

*Skipper*











*Scooter*










*Sparky*











*Seffra*










*Solomon










Soterion*











*Thanks for Looking and Best Wishes from
The FaeryBee Flock


Take a look at the Lovebird Lovers section of the forum for an update on Pedro and Peachy
Take a look at the "Other Pets" section of the forum for an update on Shadow and Rory*​


----------



## Cody

Everyone is looking great, how does Seffra manage all those guys?


----------



## justmoira

Gorgeous! How old are they all now?


----------



## FaeryBee

Cody said:


> Everyone is looking great, how does Seffra manage all those guys?


*Seffra is the "Queen"
Skipper spends a lot of time with her, often preening and feeding her.
The other guys will go by to give their respects, but they don't bother her otherwise.
At night, Seffra sleeps on the special Wicker Wreath while all the boys sleep on the various beaded swings.








*


----------



## Cody

FaeryBee said:


> *Seffra is the "Queen"
> Skipper spends a lot of time with her, often preening and feeding her.
> The other guys will go by to give their respects, but they don't bother her otherwise.
> At night, Seffra sleeps on the special Wicker Wreath while all the boys sleep on the various beaded swings.
> 
> View attachment 256298
> *


Sounds like she has everything under control. 😄


----------



## FaeryBee

justmoira said:


> Gorgeous! How old are they all now?


*The current FaeryBee Flock

Sparky 9 years as of this past December18, 2020
Seffra Currently 8 She will be 9 years old on May 16, 2021
Skipper 7 years as of this past December 26, 2020
Scooter 7 years as of this past March 5, 2021
Solomon Currently 7 He will be 8 on June 13,, 2021
Soterion 7 years as of January 2021*


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm so glad to see an update on the FaeryFlock! Glad your little ones are doing well.


----------



## FaeryBee




----------



## Cody

Looking good, they have a great view!


----------



## Blingy

You have a gorgeous flock FaeryBee and I enjoyed seeing them again. I’m coming to birdnap Soterion though!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee

*Thank you!
I'm not sure Soterion would go with you unless you took Scooter as well! Those two boys are best of friends and can't do anything without the other.*


----------



## StarlingWings

I always love to see updated photos of everybudgie! They’re looking so pretty and handsome 🤩🤩


----------



## FaeryBee

*These are the current members of the 
FaeryBee Flock 


Skipper










Scooter










Solomon










Soterion









Peachy Pie































*


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Skipper should have a proper English accent.


----------



## Cody

srirachaseahawk said:


> Skipper should have a proper English accent.


He needs a little pipe. You need to look at all the adventure series that Skipper and Scooter had, they are great.








Skipooterky - Adventure Links


This is the current listing of Skipooterky's Adventures It will be updated when new adventures are added ;) Skipper, Scooter and Sparky Adventures http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-pictures/189585-skippys-adventures-viking-warrior.html Viking Warrior...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## Aozane

They’re all so beautiful! My favorite* is Solomon, that jaunty head pose is just the best 

*(tbh they are all my favorite)


----------



## vrabec

Cody said:


> He needs a little pipe.


Yes, and a monocle and cane!


----------



## StarlingWings

They are absolutely precious and I'm so happy to see they're doing well


----------

